# Hull Clinic... Part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all       

Rachel x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Good morning everyone,    I couldnt resist it.  I'm first   

Had to get up early, couldnt sleep.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw Kitty bless ya. I was awake at that time too but I was too busy stuffing my face with branflakes to go on the computer. Have had a nice few weeks but going through tired and /or hungry phase again at the moment. Don't think the PGP is helping though as makes it harder to sleep comfortably. Moan, moan.

Avon Queen-gategrash any time, you know what they say- the more the merrier. Sending you some of those extra special Hull vibes through cyber space for the 29th.

Nicki-Monday is almost upon us, hope you got through the weekend OK. Let us know how the results pan out. Love and hugs hun.

AFN Giz xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Nausea settling slowly but still there!  Bought some new stylish wrist bands, black this time so not as bad as the bright red ones I had but can't find!  Just hurting my arm, not sure if did any good.  First day without today, and feel about the same.

Readie, Congratulations   He looks adorable!!!

Nicki - sending lots of  , a faint positive is good news, should get stronger as days go on, and blood test tomorrow will leave you in no doubt.  It's not like with IVF where you've had the HCG hormone in treatment as trigger so the only way to get a positive faint or not, is if there's a little embie hanging in there!!!  Sticky vibes embie, stay around!!!!

Hi to everyone else.  Going to dash, my DH trying to watch F1 grandprix, and I can hear DS causing havoc!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I got my surge this morning,    so We're off this pm for treatment          so excited

(Lets hope my lining improved, or they wont do it) 

Wish me luck everyone


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Good luck Kitty  

  Readie Lewis Dylan is beautiful, you must be so proud  

Nikki good luck for your results today  

This is just a quick post because im at work but I have finally bought my laptop so I should be back on track with you all but the problem I have now is DD won't come off it!!!!!!! so just waiting for novelty to wear off   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi all

Avon Queen-good luck for tomorrow   Pop back anytime you want.

ooh Nicki-I have everything crossed for you  

kitty-thinking of you. Let us know how you get on.  

Am going to try to get on later. So much happening on here.

Here's some more of these for those that need them       

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all    Everything went well 

My lining improved to 10.9      Follicle still good at 18. something (I never listen) 

Had the DIUI (It hurt)   I'm such a wimp,  even the little needle wasnt nice. 

Ive just thought, Im now on the 2 x week wait 

I have to go to Gp next week tues, as shut mon, to have a progestorone test to see if Ive ovulated.
No doubt I'll get that girl whos sister used to work for me and knows everyone 

Thanks everyone for supporting me, Ive had no one else as DH wouldnt let me tell anyone.


Nicki...... Good luck


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Kittyblue that is great news. Fingers crossed, and everything else, crossed for you xxxx
Love to everyone else. Sorry I dont have the energy to do any personals. I am carrying a baby hippo I think!
lorna
xxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everybody

just a quick update for u all, got through the weekend no problems until 5am this morning when I woke up with the most horrendous stomach cramps. I lied there for about an our trying to wish them away but they just wouldnt go. Woke DH about 6am and braved a visit to the loo where my worst fears were confirmed.

To sum up IVF here we come........

Bit delicate at the min so will post more when feeling better. Thanks for all your     

Nicki


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Nicki-so sorry hun, big, big hugs coming your way.      . It's awful having your fears confirmed in such a painful way. I remember being somewhat gutted/frustrated/angry when I first realised IVF was the only other option but obviously glad that I persevered, so if you think I can be of help no matter how daft it might seem, please don't hesitate to pm me.
Thinking of you Gizmog


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Nickinoodle,  so sorry about your news 

Hello to everyone hope all ok.

Well in the end we ve decided to go back for the 2nd iui this pm.

The consultant had said they dont do 2 iuis anymore but the nurse seemed surprised when we said this yesterday.  anyway dh said if it doesnt work i'll always wonder that if i'd had the 2nd iui it might have worked, so back off to the house of pain this pm. 
The nurse said yesterday when i was wimpering, what'l you be like if you have a baby?  
one word EPIDURAL.

speak later.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Nicki-I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself   

Kitty-good luck this afternoon.   

Back later. I have the morning to myself so doing housework.  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Nicki Hun so sorry   you know we are all here for you,the thought of ivf can seem very scary in the beginning and emotional and like Giz said can take some getting your head round, but you have lots of support here and lots of proof it can be a success, thinking of you Hun xx

Kittyblue good luck for this afternoon    

Well the sun is shining!  ...and I'm full of cold  not happy at all,spent yesterday tucked up in bed with bub's wriggling for england!   
Lorna hope your "little hippo's" not giving you too much grief!
Giz how is the PGP now Hun? i'm finding it hard to sleep on a night too and keep getting leg cramps.... so uncomfortable!
cant remember what else is going on there's just so much, will have to try catch up later though i can feel my energy levels going down fast.

back later 
love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

So much better this pm.  hardly hurt at all,  I had a different nurse and had taken paracetmol before 

Im going to drive myself crazy next couple wks 

dh is watching football,  Im going to have early night after all the travelling, back to wk tomorrow 

night all


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Kitty-well done for being so brave.   Good luck for your 2ww   Keep us posted with every little detail or any questions. You wouldn't be normal if you didn't drive yourself slightly mad but we'll be here to help you from losing it completely.    

Nicki-thinking of you hun.  

love to all, Gizmog


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!! 

Kitty - good luck hun!!! Ive got everything crossed for you   

Nicki     Im so sorry.  Were all here for you hun   

Sarah - you had the morning to yourself so you did housework       You should have put your feet up!!!

Hi to everyone else.  Dh had gone to scotland today to sail our new fishing boat back home so im on my own till next tuesday.    Well the first day has gone ok so far, theyre both asleep.....Think im going to join them!!! You wont catch me doing any housework!!!!    

S
xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Can I join you? I'm on my 2nd attempt at ICSI at Hull clinic and I'm on day 9 of 2ww. I test on the 8th May.
I'm going slightly insane, feeling positive one minute then doomed the next  Is this normal?
Any advice for getting through this would be great.
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Hi Sarah (great name by the way  ) welcome to the Hull thread. The 2ww is an absolute nightmare isn't it? Just try to stay positive which I know is easier said than done.   Keep chatting to us on here and it might pass a bit of time.

Kitty-how are you? When do you test?

Scooby-I hope the twins are behaving for you.

Caz-hope you're feeling better.

Hi everyone else. Hope you are well

Take care all
sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all
Kitty good luck on your 2ww Hun i have fingers toes and eyes crossed for you     you know where we are if you feel yourself starting to go insane .......same to you Emeraldeyes1, welcome to the hull thread! and loads of luck on it's way to you ...it's totally normal to feel positive one min and "doomed" the next i remember it clearly but try stay positive as much as possible(easier said than done i know)

Nicki how you doing Hun  

Scooby how's it going without DH ? you definitely need voting super mum of the year!!

hope everyone else is doing ok..Readie can't wait for an update   

I'm still full of cold but feeling a bit better now, bub's seems to have gone quiet over the last day or two, can still feel little movements(i think) but not the kicks i was, could it be that he/she has maybe moved position or something? Giz Lorna do you have days when you feel more than others? i worry like mad you know especially after watching Corrie last night !

take care all
love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Thanks for the welcome. I haven't been on the site for ages and forgot just how much support you ladies give. I blocked myself out of the site because I renewed my email adress and typed it in wrong!!! I've had to start a new profile to get back in!!! ( all my bubbles have gone   )
Anyway I'm feeling wierd again today with a burning question. Can I get an BFP if I've had NO bleeding or spotting? 
Everyone seems to be having implantation bleeds and I'm worried. This is the hardest thing ever, it's only 7 days till my test now so not too long to wait. Did anyone do a test earlier than the clinic told you to? I'm dying to do one but am too terrified just in case. 
Hope everyone is well.
Sarah xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

firstly I'll blow you some bubbles Hun to get you going again and I'm sure the other girls will be along soon to help with a few more  
Don't worry about no bleeding either Hun i didn't have any at all and i still got a BFT, i felt the same as you too one min felt like it had worked but then the next got all down cos i didn't feel any different, not too much longer for you to wait...feels like a lifetime though i know! 
TRY TRY TRY  not to test early it will only cause you more stress in the long run i tested 1 day early cos didn't want to have to go to work if it had been a neg so did it on my day off...so best to wait Hun, it will be hard but you will do it 

Going to get ready for doc's now...bit concerned I'm not feeling baby move   he agreed to see me this aft.
fingers crossed all is well  

back later Caz & Bubba xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Caz-I'm sure your bubs has just changed position. 

Sarah-there are lots of people who don't get implantation bleeds, myself included. I have never tested early. I just wouldn't have believed it was a true bfp or if it was because of the hcg shot. However, its a very personal thing and lots of people just can't help themselves  

Aww...I feel for you it's hard isn't it?  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Emerald eyes ( best call you that - its going to get confusing with 2 sarahs!!!)  Ive blown you some bubbles hun and sending lots of       your way.  Re the implantation bleeding, i never had any either, not even a spot.  its soooooo hard not to over analyse every tiny little ache, or lack of ache, but try and stay positive.  I tried to spend my 2ww watching DVDs ( only happy funny ones allowed!!) and chilling out, with the occassional gentle stroll to walk my dog.
Were all here to offer you support hun, so heres lots of   coming your way

And Kitty, heres a bit for you too hun    

Caz how did it go at the docs?

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi guys 
Just a quick update from me as i feel totally drained tonight, the doc's didn't go very well at all...he couldn't find the heartbeat even after 10mins trying  i was beside myself! anyway he phoned hospital and we went through straight away, the nurse listen for a little while before finally finding it.......OMG i cried with joy!!
I have given bubba a good telling off think he/she was playing hide and seek, the little tinker! 

Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for your pm Giz.

Night all

love Caz & (naughty) bubba xxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

caz, omg that must have been terrifiying.
thank goodness you and that naughty bubba are ok.

scoby sarah giz bagpuss  hello to emereld eyes  and to everyone else i cant think right now.

its now day 4 of 2ww im keeping a diary on the 2ww page  but its a bit boring.  i just cant build my hopes up.  I am analysing every little twinge that im sure i dont normally get, but must 
dh says its worked   he hasnt done all the research ive done though,  
keep smiling everyone


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Morning girlies,
Thank you for the bubbles and the warm welcome.

Caz: You must have been so scared. Glad to hear that bubba is fine, he/she must be getting in the practise for messing you around. Kids eh?

kittyblue: I'm the same about analysing everything. I'm on day 11 of 2ww. My DH is also positive that it's worked, I hope he's right but we've got to think logically eh? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone's having a good day.
I've only got 6 days to go now!! I've decided not to test early, it would tear me up even more. I know that I would stress about the result whether it was good or bad. I had a good cry last night and felt much better afterwards. I think I've tried to be too hard faced about everything and it just boiled up under the surface. It got me how many people were in the same boat as me and DH. When you first start this journey you don't realise how big infertility is. Scary!! Anyway feeling much better today (so far!!!). 

Sarahxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Caz-you must have been terrified. ( I know I was when I read the first bit of your post saying it didn't go well!) I'm so glad everything's ok-these babies cause us so much worrying even before they're born.   Sound's like he/she's had a right good move about to try and get comfy.

Kitty-will have a read of your diary. Hope you're managing to stay sane.  

Sarah-glad you feel better after a good cry. I hope it's helping that you can talk to us about it.  

This post has taken me ages. The 'o' button isn't working properly on the computer so I've had to go back and add lots of them. What's all that about?  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG Caz I really didn't want to read on but I AM sooooooo glad things are OK. You poor thing I bet you were frantic.
Kitty and Sarah keep your chins up chucks, we are all rooting for you x
Well I am having my glucose test at day unit on Tues and I am scared. I hate needles!!!!! Hopefully things will be OK just in case they are not I am working my way through a bag of doughnuts!!!!!!!!!!!
Love to you all
Lorna and baby hippo!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi girls,
nothing to say really/too tired to think. Just wanted to wish you all a pleasant bank holiday weekend. Hope you all find time for a bit of TLC and/or pampering as sounds like we all need it for one reason or another.

Caz, was any link made between your having had a cold or position of the placenta and bubba's movements? So sorry that you had to go through such a terrifying time-take it easy hun.

2ww wait ladies, sounds like you've got a couple of smashing DH's there- mine was sure it had worked too.  
   

Best wishes to all, loving the latest twin by the way Scooby, Gizmog  

Good luck for Tues Lorna, you and "hippo" will be fine-your mention of donuts makes me think   and of what Sarah said about the chocolate causing the sugar in her urine.   take care hun.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hope you dont mind me bobbning in to give Caz some   for the very horrid day you have had hunny, glad bub is all well  

xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all
Thanks so much everyone for your well wishes it was truly a horrible time, thankfully i can report back now that bubba has been wriggling around on and off all day today(phew!!) think he/she must have moved position cos the movements aren't as strong as they were but at least i can feel them now.
Giz... The nurse said it could be the position bub's had got into that stopped me feeling movement as for the Doc not finding that heartbeat, she said it is a very hard thing to do anyway and even the best trained midwifes can have trouble sometimes...i guess it just one of those things! The cold wasn't really mentioned apart from the midwife i spoke to on the phone who said something about "had i been taking paracetamol" cos that could make bubba quiet...well i think thats what she was meaning!, but i hadn't anyway i was just using 4-head stick when i really had to .

How's the 2ww girls doing? sending you lots of positive vibes girls, my DP was convinced it had worked too...think they have so much more faith than us                        

Lorna Hun good luck for Tuesday, I'm sure you will be fine it will all be over in a jiffy!  

Hi to Sarah Nicki, scooby,readie and everyone else i haven't mentioned.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend..it's my last day tomorrow then i have a whole week off!!...YAY!! 

love to all
Caz & bubba xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oh Caz    , that naughty little bubba!!!!!!   At least everything is ok.  My midwife said to me once if i was concerned about movement to go staright up to see them at the hospital cos she said most GPs are rubbish at finding heartbeats - midwives get more practice at it thats why there better at it!!  Seriously though, glad all ok. 

Emerald eyes - KEEP POSITIVE!!!!      and dont test early!!!      I nearly tested early, cos my test date fell on our wedding anniversary and i said i didnt want our anniversary spoiled if i got a BFN, but my DH said we had to be positive, and wouldnt it be a fab anniversary if it was a BFP.  So listed to you dh hunny!!! Sometimes they are right!! ( even though we never tell them this as it would give them a big head    )

Hi to everyone else!!
Has anyone heard anything lately off Sunnie or Cat?  Hows it going guys?? We miss you!!

Im ok, just missing DH     Its my birthday today, and DH isnt here.   I hate it when hes away on my birthday.   At least i dont have to share the big wegde of cake my mum brought me with anyone!! 

Right im off to bed ( im such a party animal - in bed by 9.30 on my birthday!!  )

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Scooby    for yesterday. I hope that hubby of yours is going to spoil you rotten when he gets back. You mean you stayed up as late as 9.30  . That's my usual bedtime these days-it's the only way I can cope with the early mornings  

Kitty and Sarah-I hope you find plenty of things to do this bank holiday to help distract you   

Nicki-how are you?  

I'm working all day tomorrow and then monday night but we're going out after I finish work tomorrow so not too bad. 

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I am now official      I cant stand the waiting,  I am analysing every little twinge, ache, feeling,  how do you get through it?
 to Scooby
Sarah, sorry to hear yr working today + tom pm.  
Lorna, I cant stop   at hippo,  whatever you do,dont call baby with a name starting with H or you'll call it Helen the hippo or henry the hippo 
Emereld Eyes - have you had any symptons yet?  sore(.)(.)  metallic taste in mouth, spotting, ??
Have good bank holiday everyone.
xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

FREEE BOX OF NAPPIES!!!!!!! Follow this link for your free box x

www.freenappies.net/free-nappies-club?referer_id=129847 
Lorna

/links


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Kittyblue: I'm glad I'm not going   on my own. I had a melt down yesterday and kicked off about everything and anything. I HATE the waiting.
My (.)(.) are really tender and I feel as though AF is here (but it isn't!), I haven't had the metallic taste but everything tastes and smells so much stronger and nicer than it did. As you can imagine I'm eating loads because everything tastes soooo good   I was worried that I haven't had any spotting at all, but some people don't apparently. It's wierd how everyone has totally different experiences with the 2ww. What symptoms have you got? Sending you lots of        .

Thanks to everyone for their support and advice it's really appreciated. 4 days to go and i'm getting more and more anxious. I'm definately not testing early. I think it would make me worry more than I am all ready. (if that's possible?). DH is cooking dinner today so I can put my feet up and slob for the day. I knew I married him for something  

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. 
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey emereld eyes, check my 2wwdiary out,  bit boring though.... 

Dh drove me insane yesterday,  we were in the supermarket as wed forgotten a few things and he stood like a right numpty in the middle of the shop about 10 feet away from the checkout holding the basket, so i actually shouted at him to get in line, as he was the one with the basket.  Grrrh
Then when we got outside, I said, ooh that might be a symptom  but he was irritating though 
no symptoms today,  I read somewhere that they usually show 8 - 10 days after ov/treatment and we might get some implantation bleeding
but yesterday it was weird I got a metallic taste in my mouth, only for a few seconds but def there.
have to go dh is actually hoovering but making a song and dance about it,  it wont work


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

I have "fixed" the hoover.  It now works. 
How hes going to support me if I do get a bfp I'll never know.
I feel like I've got really bad PMT  but thats quite normal for me 

Be back tomorrow..


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kittyblue: Husbands eh? I understand the PMT feeling. Worried that AF is going to rear her ugly head soon (Please don't   ). The dinner that DH was going to cook is now a salad   at least he won't be able to burn it   He's an angel really but they are so annoying sometimes that you want to   in the head eh? Someone stole our parking space at supermarket today, just pulled straight in front of us!! DH went mad, jumped out of the car and had a fit at the bloke. Apparently he hadn't seen us indicating   I just stood with my head down, he thanked me later for the back-up     I'm going to have a read of your diary, I'm writing one at home for my cousin (due to have tx soon) and I think it's boring but hopefully helpful to her
Sarah xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Free nappies!!!...cool 
http://www.freenappies.net/free-nappies-club?referal_id=129927

xxxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i would like to point out ladies that we do have a board on the girl boy talk that is dedicated to freebies of all kinds, this offer is already on there ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133639.75 if you want to pass this offer around the boards it would be of help if you use the internal link to the freebies board in future 

thankyou


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you all had a good bank holiday

Kitty-are you still giving that dh of your's grief   Your posts made me laugh. My dh was in a mood with me the other day because he'd done some housework and he said I didn't appreciate it. he kept going around the house showing me what he'd done. What does he want? A flipping medal?   Anyway don't set me off. Sending you lots of  

Sarah-not long now although it probably seems ages away to you.   I was always desperate to test but then when it came to test day I didn't want to  

Hi to everyone else. I'm going to sit in the garden for a bit now. You never know how long the weather's going to last.

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
mrsmc: How can 2 days seem so far away? I'm going crazy. AF was due yesterday so I hate when I have to go to the loo just in case she's arrived   But there's been no signs of spotting or bleeding yet so I'm still hopeful. (I think??) I know what you mean about DH. Mine cooked tea last night and sulked for about 2 hours because I said the pasta was a bit overcooked!! It was like mush really but I was trying to be nice. He said he won't bother cooking again if I hate it so much!!!!! I thought I was the emotional one     Hope you get a lovely tan in the garden. I think the sun just bounces of me.Thank God for fake tan eh?

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone had a good long weekend. 
Has anyone had the sicky feeling, during 2ww, first thing on a morning and last thing at night? I've had it for a few days now and was wondering whether it's a good sign or not. 
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone had a really nice bank hol,  though I am now officially   
I cant wait I cant wait 

Hope everyone is ok 

Did i mention I had a metallic taste in mymouth the other morning (know I have on 2wdiary) 
dont you think thats a bit odd, Ive never had it before.... 
Ive allowed myself to think it might have worked, i wish i hadnt. 

Ive come home early, to iron a few things for this hen week end, and what do I find when I get in?
dh has just banged his head (again)  blood everywhere,  he'l be fine, I said stick it under the tap 
I dont know how he's going to manage this week end without me, its the first time in 20 years im going away.  he said hes going to the pub on Sat,     lets hope he doesnt burn the house down, (like he nearly did before cos he leaves the rings on the hob)
Oh I sound awful, I do love him though,    weve been together for 20 years, (you get less for murder)

emereld eyes,  good luck  

sarah make sure you put sun cream on 

Bye for now


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
I've just been really naughty and done a test. (2 days early) 
It came up positive   OMG! OMG! OMG! Has anyone tested early and got BFP then tested on OTD and got BFN?
I'm in shock, the result line came up straight away. I shouldn't have done it early I know but I just couldn't wait any longer.
Surely on day 15 there is a good chance of a true result?
Sarah xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS    Sarah! i would be very very very surprised if it was anything other than a BFP especially as it came up straight away...............OMG I AM SO EXCEITED FOR YOU!!!  

love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Looking very, very promising Sarah, particularly as Hull Clinic makes us test later than other clinics just to be sure-so had you been at another clinic today might have been their test day anyway. Like Caz says OMG, OMG, OMG how exciting. Very naughty for testing early though---by Hull Clinic standards anyway. OMG, OMG, OMG.


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, well done 
So pleased for you,  Giz is right Hull does test later as most clinics let you test 14 days.

Congratulations on your  

xxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses girlz. Dare I dare to dream? I'm so excited, I feel as though I need to do something but I don't know what it is!!
It looks as though fluff and flump have decided to hang in there (Or at least one of them!!) AAAaaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!!!!
OMG! OMG! OMG! I'm gonna do another test in the morning so the hormone level will be stronger. I just can't believe it    
Sarah xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

I remember that feeling Sarah, needing to do something but not knowing what to do!( think i ran round in cycles for about an hour, stopping every 10mins to have another look at the test)    like you say though test again first wee tomorrow morning........and good luck!         

will check in tomorrow to see how you go, fingers crossed for you hun

Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah-you naughty girl   but huge congrats. I'd say it's looking very promising.   Have you done another test today? I'm really chuffed for you. 

take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
I did another test this morning (first wee) and it came up positive again!! I think I'm still in shock. I just cannot believe that this is happening  
I hardly slept last night, my face is sore from all the smiling    
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Well I'd say that's it then YOU'RE PREGNANT!!  

I remember when I found out. We decided to go out for lunch. I just sat and stared at my food because I couldn't eat a thing, grinning like a cheshire cat. I must have looked like a right loony  .

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW fab news Sarah. I am so pleased for you! We have all had that mad moments not really believing we are PG! I still have them now (if only you could see the size of me!!!!!!!!)
Lots of love
Lorna and baby hippo!
xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!! so pleased for ya Sarah, you must be on 
Tomorrow it will be officially real!....   

welcome to the bump club

love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Just got my progesterone day 21 results  they were 64 so that is excelent

are youstill on cloud nine emereld eyes


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
It's official test day and it's still positive    I can't quite remember the last 2 days it's a big blur. 

Kittyblue: Excellent news on your progesterone results. 

Thanks for all the congrats everyone. This thread must be really lucky eh? 
Dh came in from work last night with a face like a smacked bum.It took me ages to find out what was wrong. He started to cry and told me that he's never been so scared. He'd been driving himself mad at work with all the if's but's and maybe's. We had a good talk and now we've decided to take things one step at a time. I've never seen him cry before bless him. It was wierd cause he's usually the strong one emotionally. He's all excited today so the talk must have done some good.
Anyway hope everyone's having a good day.
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah-you're an 'official' member of the pudding club now.  Did you get a scan date? If you thought the 2ww was bad the next few weeks are a nightmare. Absolute torture! Bless your dh we sometimes forget that they are going through all this as well don't we? 

Kitty-great news on the progesterone levels.  

We're going to Primrose Valley for the weekend. Whatever happened to the exotic holidays we used to have     I hope the weather stays nice. 

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Sarah, I've got to go to the clinic tomorrow and get a scan date and some more progesterone. I've just realised that I'm back to waiting again   But just knowing that I can get pregnant is good enough for me at the mo   I'll apologise now to everyone cause I'm sure that I'll be doing your heads in over the next 4 weeks. I HATE the waiting, but hopefully it'll be worth the wait. 
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Emeraldeyes, congrats!        You must be so happy! Your poor DH, He must have been really worried for you. Let us know your scan date!

Kitty, Great results, good luck for the next stage.

To the bump buddies, I can't believe how fast time is passing, I hope you are all blossoming!    

Readie, Lewis looks adorable, congratulations.  

Hello to everyone else. My news, well got a phone call from the clinic yesterday to say we can go ahead this month but have to match up cycle with recipient. I had my day 1 on Tuesday so hopefully will be starting DR at the end of the month roughly! Can't believe at last it is time, wished my life away waiting and now am filling my pants!   Bit nervous about it all! 

Take care everyone,
Jen x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
I've just been to the clinic to get more progesterone and a scan date. It's on the 9th June and I can't wait!!! I think I've come down to earth a bit today and realised that it's still a long journey. I'm just so glad that I've got past this hurdle and I now know that I can get pregnant. The nurse was trying to be realistic about the scan and what they look for, all I could do was grin at her   Me and DH have talked in depth about the stuff that go wrong and what we'll do, but at the moment what can we do by worrying? I'm going to try to live in ignorant bliss for now and if something happens we'll deal with it then.

Jen: great news about starting tx. Good luck.    

Sarah: Hope you enjoy your weekend away. 

To everyone else. Hope things are good and hope you're enjoying the sunshine.

Sarah xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Emeraldeyes-Congratulations on your official BFP.  
Enjoy the lady garden pellets.  

Lorna-what was the outcome of your blood sugar tests/or when do you find out?

Giz


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know any results yet. The hospital said they would ring me if positive or if not I will just see my midwife as normal next week (7 months OH MY GOD how did that happen?).
Hope everyone is ok. This is such a lucky thread xxx
Lorna and baby hippo


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Wow!! Congratulations Emeraldeyes!!!!!  Does it seem real yet!!!  

Jen - hooray - starting treatment soon, im sure it will fly by till that first injection. 

Its awfully quiet on here at the moment.  Hope everyones ok, just enjoying the sunny weather.  Although its been cold and foggy all day here, but yet it was lovely and sunny in Brid.

Well, nothing to say really, just hope your all ok, were all fine. the twins are full of smiles at the moment.     

I`ll go now ive bumped us up from the bottom of the page!!! ha ha!! 

S
xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Hope everyone's ok. I think today is the first day that I actually feel pregnant. I've been in such a whirl since test date. My tummy looks as though I'm 6 mths gone already!!! Is this normal? My (.)(.) are huge too but I really like those. I've gone from a B cup to a D cup since ET     
I've still got 4 weeks to wait for my first scan and I'm going crazy already. Does this worrying ever stop?? Just hoping fluff and flump are still with me (or at least one of them) 
My cat's eating the curtains AGAIN   so bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Morning everyone, Ive been a bit quiet for a few days theres a reason i couldnt keep a secret
i have a confession to make,  I tested early last Friday 
I have done my test today on my official day and its the same  

I cant believe it     

love to everyone


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your   kittyblue. You're a naughty girl testing early but it's just too tempting isn't it?
You must be so excited. This thread is so lucky.
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Kitty-     wow! Congratulations!   I'm so pleased for you. You and Sarah can keep each other sane during the next few weeks.

This thread is lucky isn't it? So come on all you people reading this, come and join us.

OOh...I can't remember what I was going to say now.  

Back later
Take care
sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!

Congratulations Sarah and Kittyblue. I am really pleased for you both. This thread is such a lucky place. Hull Clinic is the place to be!!!!

Hope everyone is ok, big HELLO to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh kittyblue I'm absolutely made up for you, well done hun. I was wondering where you had got to. Well done.
       
Gizmog xxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Kittyblue that is brilliant news! Another Hull success story! Now you and Sarah can compare notes!
Love
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kittyblue congratulations             so pleased for you hun,you and Sarah can keep each other sane till your first scans now.
Big hello to everyone else

love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Wow Kitty, well done, Huge Congratulations      What great news. 

I got a letter from the clinic today and am DR on the 27th! I can't believe it is finally here! at last. One question for you all though, I'm a bit bothered about the embryo transfer and the mock one, does it hurt at all? I am not the most relaxed person and bothered that I might be put off in the mock one! I'm going to ring and ask about taking the sedation pill if possible just to calm me and help me relax but not sure if I will be allowed to. Part of me thinks I should tough out the first one and then if it doesn't hurt, I will be more positive about the real one! (I'm really waffling here!!!) Any advice please!     

Thanks girlies!

Jen x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Hope everyone's having a lovely day. We went to Hornsea for a ride out and it was freezing!!!! But the chips were good  

Jen80: The Embryo transfer isn't painful or uncomfortable at all. I was really worried about it, when I had my mock one done the nurse had finished before I even knew she had started!!! It's just like having a smear test done in the respect of they insert a speculum. The catheter that they use is so tiny you just don't feel it. Please don't worry as it REALLY doesn't hurt. Good luck with the Down reg. 

Kittyblue: How are you feeling today? Bet you're still on   When is your 1st scan?

Hello to everyone else.
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks emeraldeyes.

Its really great to have this site for support!

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi All  

Jen you must be so excited things are finally moving on for you. Good luck I'm sure you will be fine.

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jen: No probs. This site has been a life saver for me during tx. The girlz on here are so supportive. You can ask those embarrassing questions that we all have, on here and noone seems to bat an eyelid, where if you asked a gp or someone else they would think we're mad ( they might be right but we don't need telling eh??) 
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone       

I cant believe it  

I have been trying to get an appointment with my gp but so far cant as theyre busy, I'll be on phone first thing in morning again 
(I would like gp to confirm it too)

jen, great news about treatment finally gettting started

emereld, have you bled at all?  i am just wondering if I will (my af was due today)and Ive got some mild pains

sarah, giz, caz, zarah, lorna thanks for support on here last few months 
bye for now


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Kittyblue. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting at all. My AF was due 3 days before I officially tested, but no sign. I feel as though AF has started all the time though. It's very unsettling but apparently it's normal to feel AF type pains during the first few months. I hate going to the loo as I'm sure that this time AF will be here   Has it sunk in yet that you're pg? I think I'm still in shock that it's worked and can't attach myself properly. It's really wierd   I suppose as soon as I see the heartbeat(s)   on the 9th June it might sink in. The waiting is doing my head in. I am VERY hormonal and driving DH mad (ha ha   ) Have your (.)(.) grown yet? I like mine ALOT      
Good luck with the doctors tomorrow. You're allowed to shout and get stroppy with them because you are pregnant    
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

As you may have guessed I'm on nights and at work at the moment. Hence the reason I'm posting at stupid o'clock  

Jen-the et isn't even worth stressing about I promise. Not long for you now. How exciting.  

Sarah and Kitty-I had terrible af pains at the beginning of my pregnancy. I was on constant knicker watch.

Going to go now. This computer's rubbish. I'm never going to moan about mine again  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies

Kitty - OMG!!!!  Congratulations!!!  Its nice that you and emeraldeyes are at similar stages, you can keep each other company throughout the mad times.  Like waiting for scans.  waiting for that first scan is almost as bad as the 2ww!!!  

Emerald eyes - How you doing, are you walking round with a permanent grin on your face   

I had loads of pains in my pg, i was convinced af was going to turn up all the time.  The knicker checking doesnt go away!!!  I was still knicker checking the day i went into labour!! 

Jen - Roll on the 27th!!!  Dont worry bout ET, its nothibg to worry about, like the others have said, its just like a smear, and its over in a minute or 2. You wont have tine to worry anyway youll be too busy laughing at you and your OH wearing NHS hairnets!!!      

Hope everyone else is ok, must go, theyre both hiccupping in unison.  Togetherness eh??!!   

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

I'm back in the land of the living ( I think! ). Hope everyone is ok. Got to dash as I've got to pick the little one up from nursery.

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Forgot to say

[fly]   COME ON HULL CITY  [/fly]

Anyone going to Wembley? I'm working.


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
I'm having a pretty rough day due to feeling nauseous ALL the time   It started a few days ago and has got gradually worse. I'm trying to think positive and that it's a good sign that flump and fluff are growing but it's really getting me down. Has anyone got any tips to beat the sicky thing?? I'm willing to try anything. I've heard that ginger is good, anyone know if this is true? Anyway enough of me moaning.

kitty: how did you get on with the doctors? Did you shout?   Has it sunk in yet that you're pregnant? I feel as though I am some days and not others. It's really strange   

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for being miserable today. I'm sure I'll bounce back (probably literally, by the size of my bloated tummy     ) My DH has been an angel with me today but he's watching a film so I thought I'd leave his poor ears alone and chat to you guyz.
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I just lost my post

Sarah-the sickness bands worked for me. I don't know if it was psychological or what but my sickness got worse whenever I took them off. Ginger biscuits are good. I ate ice lollies to keep my fluid intake up.
I'm sure the others will have some tips for you.
I'm sorry you're feeling rubbish.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Emereld eyes, sorry your feeling sick (Ive not yet, but felt slightly iffy few times) Im hoping I dont get it, my twin didnt when she had her children.

I finally got an appointment this morning, i had to queue at the door at 0800 to get one!!
I got there first so was ahead of a big queue and the phone call appointments. 
The gp was nice and she is arranging with hospital for scans so presumably Ill get appointment through soon.

Its starting to sink in


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody

Im back at last .....

Just needed a couple weeks without thinking about babies but im back with a vengance.....

Massive congratulations Kitty and Sarah, downregging less than a week away now getting excited. Anything you guys can recommend before downregging during to help x 

will catch up with more personals v soon........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
I'm feeling alot better today. I found ginger and lemon tea and that and ginger biscuits seem to be doing the job at keeping the sicky thing to a level I can cope with. Thanks for the advise peeps.

nickinoodle: good luck with the down regging.All I remember was try to cut out stimulants such as caffeine with the DR. I was a bit naughty and still had a cup of coffee on a morning but tried not to have anymore, didn't always work, but hey!!!    

Kitty: I took another test today to make sure that I was still pregnant. I convinced myself yesterday that I really wasn't and the 4 tests I had already done were lying   But it's still positive so walking round in a bit of a grinning daze again!!! How are you feeling today? Have you told anyone about your BFP yet? I've told everyone. They already knew that we were having treatment so I couldn't wait to tell our good news. Just hope that I haven't jinxed the embies   

mrsmc: I'm gonna try the sickness bands. I totally forgot that they exist. My nieces use them for travel sickness and they seem to work for them too. 

scoobydoo: Your twins are sooooo gorgeous, you're so lucky. You made me laugh with the 'hiccuping in unison' line.  

Hey to everyone else. Hope everyone's alright.

Bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Morning everyone 
Well I must be pregnant as not started AF
I keep thinking maybe I'm not 
Dh told his grown up children, on the day i did the test  I didnt want them to know yet
they obviously asked if they could tell their mum  but I said no, as i dont want my dh ex wife knowing before my own family.  Ive told mum and 2 x sisters but not brothers
I cant stop eating, I think its pyschological 
I cant believe dh is upstairs hoovering  wonder how long that will last?
We've got the builders in next week for 4-6 weeks as we're having a kitchen extension, that'l be fun 
Jen, you're the next one whos going to be lucky 

love to all have a good weekend.
ps had a lovelytime at centre parcs last week end  it was so pretty calm and relaxing.


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello!
I have good news... I don't have diabetes. I am so relieved! I have been having a lot of horrible pains though, MW said it is muscular and just baby kicking/headbutting it but I wondered if it could be my old friend endo! I have decided to stop work at 32 weeks as I am so tired, no one seems to care how I am doing or coping working full time. I also have to get upstairs to my classroom several times a day and it is getting painful I wanted to wait until 36 weeks but I have decided to be selfish and put myself first for a change.
I was awake from 2.30 am this morning. Oh the joys of being PG!!!!!!!! ha ha you know I wouldn't change it for the world!
Hope we are all ok. Sending love, bump rubs and bubbles to anyone who needs them.
Love
Lorna and baby hippo
xxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
bagpuss: Good news about not having diabetes. I don't think you are being selfish giving up work at 32 weeks. It's not like you can't be bothered to go to work , you've got the best reason to give yourself a break and put your feet up for a while.

Kitty: It's a really strange feeling this being pregnant eh? Remember you can eat as much as you want cause it's not you that wants food it's your li'l baby(s)     That what I kept telling DH!!!!! Now he's the one telling me to eat. Has your sense of smell and taste got keener? I can't stomach loads of stuff that I loved before. The thought of chocolate turns my stomach   I nearly threw up in Tesco yesterday with all the different smells in there. It was quite embarrassing walking around holding my nose!!! Dh just giggled at me all the way round!!!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.
The sicky thing is calming down with me (unless I smell something strong) The ginger has really helped me out. I think I feel pregnant again   Does it ever sink in properly? DH has run me a bath bless him so I'm going to sprawl out for a bit. 

Bye for now girlies
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

 We we're nearly on page 2!

Nicki-welcome back-it sounds like you and Jen will be downregging together. It's great when you have someone else to compare symptoms with.  

Hi to everyone, sorry it's a quickie but the housework beckons whilst madam's in bed.  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Me AGAIN!!!! I'm worried today   The sicky thing has almost gone and my (.)(.) has shrunk abit again and my tummy isn't as swollen as it was. Is this normal?? I'm driving myself mad thinking the worst but trying to stay positive. I have done another pee stick this morning and it's still positive. I've still got 3 weeks to wait till 1st scan and I don't know how I'm gonna get through it   Does the worrying ever end? We've got this far and I'm sooo scared that it could still go REALLY wrong. I am really trying to stay positive about everything but I have my wobbly days and this is one of them. Sorry for whinging girlies.
How is everyone else? Doing good I hope?
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Sarah

Firstly, CALM DOWN!

Secondly, if you look on this site lots of people post about their symptoms coming and going. Your hormones are still all over the place at the minute. If the sickness has gone then take the opportunity to get some nutrition into your body because you never know when it may return!
If you cannot rest then could you see if your gp will do a hcg test?
Oh, if only we had transparent bellies eh?  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,
sarah cute pic of sophie
emereld - sarah is right    I have felt nauseous for first time today, but dont know if its morning sickness or lack of sleep (our piggin boiler woke us up at 2am) also how come you get your scan in 3 weeks
I think you're about a week ahead of me  the gp said my scan will be around week 10 - 12
so I think thats about 5-7 weeks away  (I think ive worked it out that Im on week 5 now as they work out from your last af dont they)
Lorna, great relief for you, glad you're ok  and you're not selfish for finishing at 32 weeks, did you ask though if you could reduce your hours?  Ive got a pregnant employee and asked her if she wanted to reduce her hours, but she didnt.

take care everyone


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Good news the sickness and bloated tummy are back. Not sure whether it's due to eating Loads this afternoon or not but now I'm happy again!! I never thought feeling sick would make me happy  
kitty: I'm not sure how to work out my dates. I thought that it went from day of EC as that's when the embies were created?? That would make me week 4+3 now. My OTD (8th May) was day 17 after EC and my first scan is on the 9th June (7+3weeks). My last AF was due 3 days before my OTD. CONFUSED!!!! On the due date calculator on here it goes from EC day as day 1   The clinic gave me a scan date not my GP. I'm funded so I don't know whether it is different or not?? Head boxing or what    Someone Help!!!!!
Hope everyone's alright
Sarah xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girlies

Emerald eyes - From what i can remember when you take the test (2 weeks after et) , you are technically 4 weeks pg, as it would be worked out from your last af if it was au naturel, but cos of dr`ing it messes that bit up.  And dont worry when the sickness goes for a day or two, just make the most of it and eat as much as you can!! I had horrendous sickness for 5 months   I couldnt even go anywhere near the fruit and veg aisle in tescos, i would chuck at the mere sight of a piece of brocoli.  I still cant eat the stuff now.   

Kitty blue. the waiting for the first scan is almost as bad as the 2ww, but hang in there!! It will come eventually!!

Lorna - Dont think your being selfish at all, its all about whats best for you and bubba.

Nickinoodle, - not long to go till downregging.  Just drink plenty of water and keep a fan in your bedroom as those hot flushes are a nightmare!!! 

Hi to sarah, jen and everyone else.  Were all fine.  The twins favourite thing to do at the moment is laugh and smile at each other!!!!     Lovin it!! 

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi girlies

Im going to attempt to do some personals if I miss anyone out SORRY!!!!

Scooby thanks for the downregging advice, I cant believe its finally happening tomorrow!!!!!

Sarah & Kitty many congratulations again honeys, well done take it easy and try not to worry, im sure it must be so hard tho.

Lorna you take it easy honey, this is the most important thing in the world to you so dont worry about finishing work early x 

Jen we def are going to be cycle buddies just a week apart fantastic, i can warn you how shocking im feeling before it happens to you lol

xxxxx

Love to everybody wish me luck tomorrow got my mock transfer and start my downregging!!!! needles here we come xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi gorls, this is a really quick one but I am late for work already!

Nikki, good luck this morning, I will be pestering you later! I seem to be really worried about the embryo transfer so I would love all the details, especially how long it lasts! I am such a wuss, can't believe I start in 6 days! ARRGH!!!! cool though! 

Hi to everyone, loving the new pics Sarah and scooby. They are soooooo cute!

Back later for personals.

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ladies, haven't been on for a while due to fatigue, nosebleeds, indigestion, increasing belly size, PGP/SPD, bruised insides and freaky pokey out bubba when I try to rest things on my belly-oh the joys of successful treatment. Jen, Nicki and you newly qualified bump ladies have got soooo much to look forward to.      

I've got two more days of a work, a weeks holiday and then I start my maternity leave, having made it to week 29. I would have liked to carry on for longer but being PE it's just not practical as I can just manage to walk on a good day as long as it's not uphill or over uneven ground. 

Lorna I hope that reassures you- I figured the other day that as you get up to 9 months leave now instead of 6- leaving earlier rather than hanging on will be like having the old 6 months leave so I feel quite lucky really to benefit from those extra 3 months. this teaching malarkey is such a thankless task in terms of those in charge that you really are best off thinking of yourself. I'm doing a little buffet party on Friday lunch for my tutor group and some of their friends and that's it-ie. I'm not bothering with a staff leaving do cos I feel like you that the majority don't understand/appreciate our efforts. If you're getting pain going upstairs you need to rule out PGP/SPD if you haven't already. I have to wear a pelvic support belt for mine and friends keep telling me to use crutches but I feel that as long as I'm sensible and the condition stays at it's current level I can get by without, but yeah if you haven't had the condition ruled out just check cos its best when managed/dealt with.

Kittyblue how come clinic didn't book you in for scan? Sorry if the answer is really obvious-I've got a bad case of pregnancy brain. That's why Sarah's is earlier I think, cos it's at the clinic, they do an early, internal one to check progress of embryo (s).

Can't wait to hear results of scans and see if any of you have multiple pregnancy-we must be due the next one after Scooby's!

All the best for tomorrow Nicki, and Jen good luck for next week.

Caz- hope you're OK and managing to get your feet up and not being worked too hard.

Readie-let us know how you're getting on if you get the chance, it's just starting to sink in that I'll be like you now, sooner than I realise if you know what I mean.  

Hi to Zarah, Sarah, Scooby and the rest of ya. Hull Clinic girls rock!

lots of love Gizmog and heavy, pokey out, buddha, boy bump.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-hope everything has gone/goes ok for you today and you're well on the road to the joys of hot flushes and craziness  

Gizmog-not long til you're a lady of leisure ( for the time being anyway )

Jen-5 days to go.  

sarah and Kitty-hope you're both bearing up ok.

Hi to everyone else. Hope the bumps and babies are well. I've just been holding my 4 day old neice. I forgot how tiny babies are. She's sooo cute. 

Off for lunch now. Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello peeps 

I'm still fine, not feeling sick or anything dont feel pregnant at all 
My clinic did offer a 6 x week scan but to be honest couldnt face the 4 hour round trip so I just went to GP for them to arrange.  I still havent had anything back yet I went last Fri so hopefully surely I'll get something in the post tomorrow 
Giz, have a lovely holiday and enjoy your maternity leave
Jen at last bet it seems like a life time ago but now its here its coming fast 
Hi to everyone else, Im also on hols next week Id booked week off for round 2 of treatment but thankfully dont need it now.
We have builders in for our new kitchen ext. so it'l be a nightmare  think I'll have to go out everyday.

see ya
take care


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Girlies,
Hope everyone's alright. 
I'm not doing too bad. My symptoms seem to come and go but as I understand it this is 'normal' I'm still sick of the waiting for my scan. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and I REALLY need to know if baby(s) are still there and how many and if they're healthy!!! 
I'm driving myself mad with all the analysing  
The scan will be here before I know it so I'm trying to keep positive and enjoy being pg until then. Ignorant bliss is great    
I keep dreaming that I've got twin boys, I so hope it's more a premonition than a dream     Probably more like wishful thinking but it's nice to dream eh?
Sorry for no personals, I'm sooooo tired so I'm gonna cuddle up on the sofa with DH for the night.
Talk to ya all soon.
sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

It's quiet on here today

Have you all gone to Wembley?!  

Sarah x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 

Well at clinic yesterday for my downregging appointment, signed all consent forms and went through my insructions for injecting and got my drugs. The injection wasnt as bad as I imagined I am actually looking forward to getting started tomorrow now. Was supposed to have mock embryo transfer but they couldnt do it so its back next Friday for that. So sorry Jen I cant give you the gorey details if you are going thursday you will have to tell me before Friday x 

Start injecting with 0.5 buserilin tomorrow and stimming 16 th June if everything as it should be with baseline scan on 9th. Stimming  drugs are Merional 225iu.

Nicki x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Great news Nicki

Milk it for all it's worth with your dh. You can get away with murder. Just blame it all on the drugs/hormones!  

Take care 
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlies,
Hope you're all doing well. 
Brilliant news nicki. I agree with Sarah, milk it girl with DH. Tell him the hormones are taking over!!!
How long did you girlies have to wait for 1st scan? I feel a bit left out because from what I've read, most girls have theirs at about 6/7 weeks. I'm 7 weeks pg today and I've still got to wait another 2 weeks and 3 days!!  
I just need to know what is going on. I'm thinking about trying to get an earlier scan date with the clinic. Anyone else had an earlier one than me at Hull clinic??
Sorry for whinging all the time girlies. 
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Think about poor old me Emereld Eyes, i have to wait until week 10 or 12 (I suppose its my fault cos I could have had a 6 week scan at the clinic, but as I said could not face the travelling again so said id wait for nhs)  but i went to gp last Fri and thought I would have got a scan date through by now, how very nhs  
Anyway I feel fine, havent really got any symptoms 
good luck to nickinoodle and jen for next week 
hi to giz, sarah, scooby lorna and anyone else i ve forgotten to mention.

GOOD LUCK HULL CITY


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kitty: I would have jumped at the chance for a 6 week scan if only they had offered me one. Mine will be on week 10 as well and the waiting is totally doing my head in. I would have walked over hot coals to get an early scan. 
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just read your message Nikki, and I have to say you have me really worried now! I had thought that it would be stimming straight after scan as mine is booked on the 12th. We had worked out dates from this to arrange my parents flights home back to Oz so really worried that they might be going right in the middle of it all! Going to ring them Monday to ask Dawn but gonna beg that we can get things moving without a break, They were supposed to be here to help me through it and now might have the stress of them going in the middle of treatment. AARRGHHH!!!

Has everyone else had this at hull clinic?

My appointment is Tuesday, so will let you know how the mock transfer goes, have been looking on peer support and found a few hints etc! 

Come on CITY!!!!!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly] COME ON YOU 'ULL[/fly]


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow it worked

Wanted to do it black and orange but it took me ages just to do this bit. 

Eek!-too excited to talk


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
i am sorry i havent been online for months  
we have been having pc probs for ages and finaly had to buy a new one so i am back up and running again  
it looks like i have sooooooooooo much to catch up on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good job its bank holiday week end as i will have plenty of time 

i will be back posting when i have caught up on everybodys news 

soooooooooooo pleased city won 
           

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Jen

I didnt really understand why their is a gap.....let me know what the clinic say when you call. Good luck and try not to worry too much. 

Nicki


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

[fly] COME ON YOU 'ULL[/fly]

Didn't want to rain on your parade mrsmc so copied and did another! You did a good job  Here it is in black and orange!

Rachel x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice one Rachel. 
Any of you watching the parade tomorrow?
I'm feeling smug cos the team train on the ground behind our house, although do you think they might move to somewhere even better now that they're a premiership side. Woo hoo, how good does that sound-premiership?

On a serious note my 28 week bloods came back with anaemia so I've been instructed to get iron tablets from GP. I'll do a search for info but do any of you know how this affects baby or pregnancy apart from tiredness?

Much love to bump buddies, much fairydust to the tx ladies and big hugs to the miracles. Hello again Vee bee.  
Gizmog xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Jen, most of the dates can only be used as a guide. DR is suposed to be 10-14 days and stimming the same but it can vary so much.  I ended up dring for 4 weeks ( yes 4 weeks of hot flushes and mood swings - how did my DH cope??!!)  and stimming for a full 2 weeks, so try not to get stressed about what happens on what date, cos it can all change once you get going.

Gizmog, not sure on the iron thing, i just used to take the sanatogen mulltivit and everytime i had a bloodtest, i always had a better iron level than the doctors!! ha ha!!

Yay - Well done hull!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry it a quickie, ive got a million bottles to wash and sterilise

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, Im worried.  I had a bleed last night. Started about 8pm  bright red with a clot didnt last long went to bed.  Nothing at all today.  I rang gp rang out hours and they rang me back to say make an appointment with gp tomorrow.  now I know this is quite common, but with it being bright red I'm worried.
Did anyone else have any bleeding?


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hi kitty

try not to worry honey, hope everything goes well at doctors x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Kitty,

Youpoor thing you must be going out of your mind.  I know it is a long time ago since I had DD (nearly 9 years since conception!) But just thought I would let you know I had a bleed at about 7 weeks. It was only a day, but was red! Very worrying. I went to Docs and they did a blood test and as it happened in the night I had gone to A+E and they got me an appointment for a scan. As I say it was a long time ago but the main thing is everything was OK (except I aged from stress about 10 years in a day!) I also have a friend who has bled a lot in the first three months of pregnancy for 2 pregnancies and both babies were fine! 

Fingers crossed for you,     everything is OK.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Kitty-good luck at the doctors today hun. I hope they do a scan or at least a blood test to put your mind at rest. Like the others said, bleeding can happen in pregnancy but I can imagine that you're going out of your mind with worry.    

Vee-hello again. Sophia looks as gorgeous as ever in that picture.

Gizmog-I'm sure baby's fine. Make sure you eat lots of green leafy veg and liver (yuk!). I would be dead chuffed if I had a load of footballers running around outside of my house. I wouldn't get anything done though-I would be too distracted by the sight of all those thighs   

Rachel-thanks for that. It looks so much better in the proper colours. 

Jen-did you ring the clinic about your dates?

Nicki-how's it going? have you kicked off at anyone yet?   At least the weather's cooled down a bit so it might help with your hot flushes!

Sarah-it does sound like an awfully long time to wait for your scan. I'd ring them and see if they could do one earlier. Either that or see if you can get a private one.

Scooby-hi to you and your lovely twinnies. 

I watched the Hull City parade from work yesterday. I was waving out the window like a lunatic!  

Right, I really must get on. Hi to anyone I've missed.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Everthings ok  phew was I scared
I got first appt at doc told her to arrange appnt at epu which she did was there at 0930 had 2 scans
internal one showed a lot more and I saw the babys heartbeat it was very emotional.
no idea for the bleed just one of those things.
thanks for kind words
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Phew!

Glad everything's ok. You can relax a bit more now ( yeah, right   )

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Kittyblue-just popped on to see how you are. So glad to hear everything's OK. Just you take things easy now lady or else.    

mrsmc-the fact that I'm vegetarian probably doesn't help, but I've been having bran flakes in a morning and eating much more lettuce than usual but musn't be enough. Anyway I've got an appointment with the midwife this afternoon so I'll see what she thinks.

Caz-you've gone quiet again-hope you're OK. I'm getting quite nervous and grumpy now with 11 weeks left.

love to all, Gizmog xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

OOh Giz Im a vegetarian too. 
Been one for about 25 years.
Docs arent usually impressed are they


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Girlz,
Sorry I've not posted for ages but the waiting is starting to get me down. DH rang the clinic this morning and asked if I could have an earlier scan date than the 9th June. They were going to look in my file and ring me back. It's been over 2 hours now, so more waiting!!! I know they're busy but OMG
Congratulations kitty. You must be sooo relieved hun.
I'll let you know what the clinic says. They better have an earlier date for me or they'll have a piece of my mind I'm afraid   I know that they have their reasons for leaving it sooooo long but I just simply can't wait any longer. I feel like storming the clinic and doing the scan myself!!!!! 
Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is coping better than me  
Sarah xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah, I can't believe how many veggies there are out there. I've been veggie for about 20 years and I've found that the number of stomach upsets has lessened considerably. Coincidence or am I meat intolerant?  

No. I do feel guilty for the little one that I'm veggie but I've been reassured and I bet it would be more unpleasant for the LO if I did force feed myself meat after all this time. I just upped my intake of milk, eggs and cheese and tried to eat more foods with lentils in particularly fot the first four months. I also took berrocca for the first three months for the vitamin B and the folic acid as pregnacare didn't seem to agree with me (maybe something to do with the vegetarian in me)  . Take care hun.

Good luck with that scan appointment Sarah. Hope you get sorted. Right must go as have dental appointment before midwife.

catch up later.
Gizmog


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good news, Dawn's just rang me and I've got an earlier scan date   Wednesday 4th June. It's a week tomorrow!!!!!!
I know I've still got to wait but I feel so much better now that it's only a week away. Yey!!!!    
Thanks for your support girlz, it's REALLY appreciated.
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Kitty, Glad it all went OK for you and you got a scan, Horay! I bet it was nice to see a healthy heart beat.

Emerald, glad you have an earlier scan, it did seem late your original date, will they be checking for 1 or 2? Let us know how it goes.

Vee, so great to hear from you again, and as sarah said, Sophia looks gorgeous on the photo. I bet you can't believe how fast she is growing.

Sarah, same to you for your little angel, aren't they sooo cute. 

Zarah, How are you, not heard from you in a while. Hope you are getting ready for your treatment, its not long now.

Giz, Lorna and Caz, How are the bump buddies? Getting large I expect. Hope you are all well and getting ready for your arrivals!

Scooby, the twins pic looks so cute, Thanks for the advice on the DR etc. 

Nicki, How are the jabs going? Hope you are feeling OK! I was told the same at the clinic that I would have scan on 12th and start stimms approx a week later. It is approx with me egg sharing, I need to coincide with recipients cycle. I didn't ask why, it just seems to be what they do now!

Well my update is that I had my DR appointment today. I am so glad it is over with but so happy to be on the rocky road of IVF! I had my Mock Transfer which was OK, a lot less painfull than I thought it would be and quick too! I am only having 1 jab for DR as I'm needlephobic, That bit was nasty, very painfull jab, although I couldn't feel much when they did it as they freeze the skin, it has started to hurt now! I also had to have more bloods taken so I was very brave for me! Got my drugs and lesson on what to do but nothing to do now till 12 June. Waiting for the mood swings and hot sweats but just looking forward to a good nights sleep as I didn't sleep well last night for worrying!  I feel better about things after getting through today anyway.

Take care everyone.

Jen x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

kitty 
so pleased you had a scan its great to see your little bean on the screen isnt it esp to see the heart beat 
what a reliefe for you , you must have been out of your minds 
well sdit back and enjoy your pregnancy 
this hull thread is very lucky i cant believe all the bfp its great !!!!!

sarah 
tks for your kind words 
i am also loving the lovely pic of sophie i just love it the little ones enjoy playing with there foods 
he is gorg is she talking much now ? i cant shut sophia up she never stops from getting out of bed to going to bed lol

jen 
wishing you all the luck on the world for when you start your cycle not long to go are you on the countdown 
glad your mock went well , i hope the jabs go well for you there is nothing worse when you hate needles anyway 
but it will all be worth it when you are celerbrating a lovely bfp !!! i have everything crossed for you xxxxx

scooby 
WOW you have the most adorable babies there 
you must be so very proud of them there growing so well and far far too fast !!
glad all is going well for you all 

Emerald 
loads of luck for your scan how exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
bet your glad you have got an earlier date ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i wonder if there are 1 or 2 !!!!

how are all the bump buddies doing giz.caz lorna i think i have remembered you all 
bet your all getting lovely bumps to show off now 

sorry if i have forgoten anybody but i am terrable at posting and remembering what everybody is upto 

as for me i am on my 3 round of clomid but i am feeling pretty negative abot this working for me at the minute 
think i need to slap myself to get out of it lol i am not having anymore monitoring to see if OV as dont want to get obssesed with it all i just want to try and carry on as normal so wish me luck for this month will let you know how i get on 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

ARGH!!!!! We were on page 2!

Kitty 
any scan pics? Scans are strange things. I remember being so nervous they would find something wrong but then emotional to see my baby there on the screen. Treasured memories. I still cant stop looking at my scan pics. 20 weeks are the best, so much clearer.

Vee
your daughter is totally gorg. She has changed since the last pics. I hope I have one just as cute. Good luck with your quest x

Sarah
love the mucky face pic. I want some like that (I know I will get one every meal time!!!!!!!). She is growing up quick. More toddler like now!

Jen
good luck with everything. Fingers, toes, everything crossed for you. You will be fine (I am a total needlephobic too so can understand how you feel)

Scooby
how are you the lovely twins doing? I cant believe how fast they are growing.

Emerald
good luck with the scan. It will be magical but very emotional (take tissues!!!!!)

Bump buds
How are you? Huge like me I hope!!!!!! I think I will kill the next person who says "aren't you big" or "are you having twins" HA HA HA you are all so funny. 
Giz are you on mat leave now? I cant wait to start mine. Caz how are you? When are you starting mat leave?

Love and hugs to anyone I have missed.

Lorna and baby hippo (well according to everyone maybe 2 baby hippos!!!!!!!)


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

wow lorna 29 wks where did that time go 
i have been away for a long time !!!!!!!!!!!!!
tks for the kind words about sophia i am sure your going to get a super cute baby too there all scrummy xxx
i think you might have to show us a pic of your huge bump !!!!!

luv vee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

HIYA GIRLS!!

Finally i have made it on....and so much has been happening!
I'm not sure i can keep up at the mo my brain is such a mush right now...DP says I'm not safe to be on my own  the joys of pregnancy hey!

Great to see tx has started for you Nikki ...how is it going Hun?

Jen not much longer i see till it's your turn you must be so pleased   

Sarah fantastic news you got an earlier scan appointment, theres nothing worse than waiting for the first one, well actually there is ...waiting for all the others after that one !   not long to go now, how exciting!

Kitty sounds like you had a pretty scary time there for a while, so pleased everything is ok Hun.... its a very emotional time seeing your little bean for the first time especially after a scare like that  have you got a scan pic?

Great to see you back vee bee and how adorable is Sophia! she has grown up so much since the last pic...what a darling  

Scooby great to hear twins are doing well,they look like such cuties!

Readie how is being a new mummy going?

Giz Lorna how are you both? My belly feels like its gonna pop sometimes i cant believe it's still got a lot of growing to do yet  my back is so painfull too especially on an evening it takes me ages and ages to get into a comfy position to sleep  listen to me moaning, I'm loving every min of it really especially when bubba kicks and rolls about i just love the feeling! 
I have another 4 weeks at work after this week then i have 2 weeks holiday before starting ML on the 13th July.....Yay i cant wait!! its geeting pretty hard work being on my feet all day,i am looking forward to taking it easy, bet you 2 are as well. Have you started yours giz think i read you were about to??
Got my 28 wk bloods next week and the Anti-D injection, hope all is ok.

Right think that will have to be it from me tonight its taken me ages to right this post, sorry if i have missed anyone as I'm sure i have with this forgetfull memory of mine 

love to all and lots of       and       

back soon 
love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just to let you know I'm still alive. You lot put me to shame with your long posts! 

I can't believe how fast it's going for all you bump buddies.     Mind you, don't you think this year's speeding by? It's nearly june already! 

Anyway, I am reading but I don't always get chance to post. There's not enough hours in the day for my liking!  

Has anyone seen the Sex and the City film yet? I might go and see it next week. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.
Well my holiday week has finished 
Had a rubbish week,  first the bleed,  boiler on blink again, builders in so no privacy,
dad in hospital again,
but on the good side, saw heartbeat on scan, boiler fixed again, had lunch in Beverley yesterday with dh,
work managed without me, good they'll needpractice when Im on maternity.
mrsmc - I think Id prefer Harrison Ford I mean Indiana jones 
caz + bubba - glad your're enjoying pregnancy
bagpuss - I did get a scan pic I'll try and put on?
vee bee - good luck with the clomid
Jen - well done for being so brave, Im with you on needles 
Hi to Giz and emereld eyes scooby nickinnoodle and anyone else Ive not mentioned.

Ive had very low level nausea, bearable,,  i eat an apple and Im fine.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Caz-good to hear from you, yep some times belly feels like its gonna pop-think it could be braxton hicks and some days I get definite growing pains-it's weird.

Lorna-the way you refer to the gorgeous pic of Sophia and the cheeky, food splattered Sophie makes me think that you think   too for you! C'mon spill is that the case?

Kitty-in my experience the comfort of apples and freshly baked white bread were factors that led me to believe I was having a  . Don't forget those travel sickness bands and lemon sherberts if the nausea gets any worse. The irony is that nausea is regarded as a good sign. Mmmmm-nice! Wishing you a pleasant few weeks after all your stress hun.

Caz-what's you're gender vibe if it's not too naughty and nosey of me to keep pestering you all with regard to gender?

Sarah Emraldeyes-not long til scan now and I can't wait to find out if it's twins or singleton.  

Jen, Nicki, Zarah- hope you're all OK. I have to apologise in that I can't remember where exactly you're all up to cos there's so many of us on here now and we're all at different stages and my brain is a bit mushy. Zarah I know that you're hoping for a July start and Nicki or Jen one of you has started DR and one of you is about to  Is that right ?  

Anyway that's enough incoherent waffle from me as there'll probably plenty more to come, as my maternity leave starts on Monday-it's gonna be soooooo weird!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend y'all.
love Giz xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Only 3 days to go to my scan   I can't wait. Just   that it's good news. I've got my tissues ready, as I know I'm gonna cry whatever the outcome!!! 
I can't believe that I'm 8+2 weeks already?? The time has gone so quickly, but everyday has seemed to tick by soooo slowly  I did yet another pee stick test yesterday...I know..I'm obsessed!! I'm still pregnant, Yey   It's wierd that everytime I do one I really expect it to be negative. I think I've waited so long to be pg (9yrs) that now I am it doesn't seem real  Does it ever sink in properly? I suppose labour and birth would be a good indication eh?  
Hope everyone's had a good weekend.  
I'm gonna start the dinner so I'll do personals later girlies.
Bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls, this is a really qick post as I have tea cooking!

Hi to everyone,

Giz, great bump, very neat!

Emerald, bet you cant wait for that scan! 

A big hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK. I have been suffering with bad headaches so trying to drink loads, but now have to visit every toilet I pass! Its all good fun! Nicki, Hope you are doing OK, my cycle buddy!       to everyone!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hello everybody

Sorry ive not been on in a while but ive had a crazy few days, been feeling really off since Monday. Grumpy iritable headachey and lethargic, varies from day to day but def not feeling myself. 

had mock embryo transfer Friday which wasnt v pleasant, im tilted so made it trickier to do so was little painfull for me. Cheered myself up after tho by seeing SATC which I loved, cried most of the way through it!!!!A tad hormonal me thinks. 

Worked Sat day came home ate and injected then I went to see The Pidgeon Detectives last night which was also fab.

Will catch up with personals soon I promise. Big hugs     to you too Jen!!!!

Oh and to top it off AF arrived this morning so felt shocking all day

Lots of love everybody 
Nicki xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie as per usual. 

Jen and Nicki-sorry you are both suffering with the dreaded side effects. It'll be worth it in the end.  

Sarah-2 days to go. It's an amazing experience. You'll definitely need the tissues. I still cry everytime I look at my first scan pic.  

Gizmog-what a neat buddha bump. Are you a lady of leisure now then?  

Hi to everyone else. I'm at work tonight so I'm going to try and get some shut eye.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Feeling much better today! Hope it lasts! Nicki, sorry you have had the headaches too, its horrid isn't it! I hope they stop for you soon. I can't believe we are having our scans soon. It seems to be passing quick! 

Emerald, I'm sure you are getting even more excited now! 

Sarah, you poor thing working tonight. I have to do 3 hours tonight too, wish I could just relax, but will be doing for 2ww!

A big Hi to everyone else. Hope you bump buddies aredoing OK. Vee, how is the clomid going, are you feeling any better? Readie, hows being a mummy? 

Back soon,

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all  

Giz great bump pic you look sooo neat! Are you Like me?...i cant stop rubbing mine on an evening when i get ligged out on the sofa, it's like our special time   will do an update pic of mine soon.
Oh and my gender vibe is still mainly "boy" but then the other day for the first time i thought "girl" i had a particular kick and straight away thought "that was like a little girl kick"    not that i would know what a little girl kick feels like!
Anyway not long now till we all get to meet our little bumps.....I'm so excited!!! but really nervous too.

Jen good to hear your feeling a little better Hun, hope it lasts.

Nikki Hun how are you feeling, any better? just keep telling yourself's it will all be worth it in the end.


Sarah what is it, 2 more days till your scan? how exciting! cant wait to hear all about it.

Well think my brains over done it cos i cant remember what else everyone is doing   
so I'll sign off for now and start a fresh tomorrow, well thats if i haven't passed out from having my 28wk bloods done and the anti-D injection...oh the joys!

Big hello to those Ive missed, not intentional i promise,

love and hugs 
Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, havent posted for ages, been busy working and playing mummy.

Its lovely to see so many bumps on the thread.  I cant believe how far on you are caz.  

Libby is nearly eight months now, nearly crawling, generally being cheeky, gorgeous and the love of my life.  She is changing every day and growing up fast.

I have taken the time to look in on you all every once in a while but its finding the time these days!!!!

Hope everyone is ok

lots of love

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Cat!
Great to hear from you, i cant believe Libby is nearly 8mths   where does the time go! and nearly crawling...wow bet she is a real cutie!
We really must have an update pic of her, although finding the time to do it is hard i expect.
take care hun and keep us updated.

love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Cat - I was just thinking about you the other day wondering how you and Libby were getting on!! Great to hear from you and i agree with caz - a new picture is long overdue!!!

Sorry just a quickie, tried to catch up but you lot talk too much!!! I'll try and read back - 

Dont we have some scans this week........?

S
xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone

Hope we are all ok. 

I am off for 2 days with pulled muscles in  my back. I was a very naughty girl and start moving things i should't!!!!!!!! DH really shouted at me! Whoops! 
I can't wait for a week on Friday when I can become  a lady of leisure!!!!!!

Any news scan ladies?

Any news anyone else?

Must go got cleaning (sorry nesting) to do!!!!!!!! he he he
Love
Lorna and baby hippo (don't know if its a girl but everyone says it is so we will see in 9 1/2 weeks ARGH!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to pop ym head in and say hello for the first time! Just been offered funding at Hull IVF unit so hopefully my treatment will begin on my July cycle. Your tickers are very encouraging! Good Luck to anyone else going through this.

I dont know what to expect at all but I am cr*pping it tbh. Its y first cycle and have the old unexplained dignosis...

Hope to chat with some of you later on in the summer 

P


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

P-great news about the funding. Keep posting and you'll get lots of support from us lot on here. If you've any questions just fire away. I don't know about you but most of us don't tell many people what we're going through so it's nice to chat to others who understand. I hope you like chatting because we do a lot of it on here.  

Lorna-ouch! Now take it easy!  

Cat-I was just thinking about you the other day. We need an updated piccie when you've got time. I bet she's a right cutie.

Sarah-what time's your scan tomorrow? I wonder if there's one or two in there...    

eek..nice weather again I see...  I don't mind though because I've been stuck in bed anyway. I don't feel like I'm missing anything when it's raining!

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi girlies,
OMG! I can't believe my scan is tomorrow   (it's at 1:45) I can't wait but I'm soooooo nervous. Didn't get much sleep last night either!! 

Hi Peroni: Welcome to the hull thread. Great news about your funding  As Sarah said if you've got any questions just ask. We're all here for you hunny.

Jen and nicki: Hope you're feeling a bit better  

Lorna: That must be so painful? Forget the nesting for now and put your feet up. You've got loads of time when you become a lady of leisure!!!

A big hello to everyone else. 
I'll let you all know how the scan goes tomorrow.     it's good news.
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Emerald, hope your scan was amazing, I'm sure it will have been! 

Cat, Hello!!!!!! How are you? Glad to hear from you and see you are enjoying being a mummy. I agree with the others, we need a new photo! 8 months already, wow, just noticed the twins ticker too scooby 5 months! Where does it go!

Lorna, consider your wrist tapped! Naughty naughty, you should be taking it easy! I have a feeling of girl for you! 9 weeks to go must be so exciting!

Same for you caz and Giz. It seems to be coming fast, you'll all be mummies soon!

Nicki, Hope you are feeling better. I have to say as of yesterday I feel fine. Had to drink lots to keep on top of the headaches but after AF eased I felt so much better. 9 days till my scan, and can go forward from there! Your scan must be a week off! I too apparently had a tilted cervix! Mock went OK but felt faint after but Dawn was great! Think they are used to me now!    

Scooby, I love the new pic of the twins they are so cute. 

Peroni, Welcome to the thread. it does seem to be lucky! I am undergoing my first treatment at the mo, DRing as we speak. I am a wuss! Faint at anything and panic at needles (diagnosed with a phobia) I too was really bricking it about all of this, I still am to a degree but the clinic are great. and we are all here to try and answer any questions! Good luck! 

Kitty, how are you feeling now? Hope the scan put your mind at rest and you are enjoying your pregnancy. Have you had any morning sickness?

Zarah, where are you? Not heard from you in ages, hope you are OK and nearly ready to start TX. Thinking of you!  

Readie, hello hows your gorgeous boy? 

Sarah, A big hello!  

Sorry if I missed anyone!

Jen x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone 
Had a really busy day at work, just got in was absolutely starving.  I'll have to remember to take some food to work as i cant manage from 12 - 6 without  
Felt really good today, I felt a bit yucky yesterday sort of af pain with low level nausea, but fab today 
Jen, I cant say Im enjoying pregnancy yet i just worry after my bleed, so Ill feel a lot better at 12 weeks.
Emereld Eyes - we cant wait for your scan either   I have a funny feeling it might be 2 too.
Sarah - sorry if youve been poorly,  it has been horrible today I thought there was going to be flooding.
bagpuss - you naughty girl
Giz, I can only think of a boys name, so it will flummux us if a girl.
Jen and nickinnoodle. hope youre ok today
hi to everyone scooby cax, anyone else havent mentioned, has anyone heard from zarah havent seen a post for ages from her?
oh welcome peroni, this has been a life line for me for last few months, found out lots of things.

take care
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Just popped on to say Good luck emerald eyes for tomorrow, i;ll be checking to computer all afternoon for some news!!!  Make sure youve got your tissues, its very emotional!! 

Peroni - Hi hun!! Congrats on the funding coming through.  Dont know what id do without these lovely ladies on here sometimes so if you want to ask anything at all feel free and im sure one of us ( or all of us!!) will be happy to help you out hun  


Just a quickie from me im afraid, im with sarah - there just doesnt seem to be enough hours in the day!!!

S
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Just realised I had my ET a year ago today at the clinic......

What a difference a year makes!!         

S
xx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well girlz, Hull clinic has done it again!!!!!!
WE GOT A HEARTBEAT   
You were right about it being emotional though, I think we used a full box of tissues between me and DH!!!
They said that everything is looking good and in it's place. Baby's measuring 22mm with a really strong heartbeat   
Our EDD is 8th January. OMG I think it's just sunk in that it's really happening now    
I will try to post a photo later on.
Thanks for the support girlies. I couldn't have got through this ordeal if it wasn't for you  
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats emerald! Sounds like one healthy bean!!!!   

[fly]         [/fly]

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome ladies and CONGRATS Emerald -what fantastic news 

Jen -Im also a nitemare with enedles and things yet I never used to have a problem -I guess Ill get used to it  lol

Once Ive been to the info session I'll psot a bit mroe regularly, so TIA for your help -cos I do chelp on a bit and ask all sorts of q's

BYE FOR NOW !! :wavy:


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah-fantastic news. I'm really pleased for you.

Got to go. At work tonight  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Emereld eyes,  wow so pleased youve finally seen your little bubba.


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

welcome to the boards peroni 
wishing you all the luck in the world for your cycle the Hull clinic is very succesfull at the moment  
good luck for your journey keep us posted on your progress xxxxxx 

congratulations Sarah 
on your scan   its so emotional seeing your little bean on screen isnt it 
have a happy healthy pregnancy 

well another neg round of clomid for me this month Af arrived Today grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
fingers crossed for next month 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Fantastic news Emeraldeyes!!      sounds like it was pretty emotional, i am so pleased for you Hun, i remember when we saw our little bean for the first time ...it really sinks in then that there is a little life growing inside you   happy healthy pregnancy Hun

love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Sarah  on healthy   beat, looking forward to seeing bean pic. Ooooh it's all sooo amazing isn't it  

Hi Peroni- welcome- I think we're all a bit bonkers on this thread in our own special ways so you're in the right place on that score  

Lorna- hope you're back is better now you naughty girl. I've settled in to this leave malarkey a lot better than I expected-had Indian head massage today, met friends for lunch yesterdayand popped in to town and visited my parents on Monday.
Got health visitor coming tomorrow so will probably have a bit of a tidy round and then panic as not really sure what to expect.

Caz- I have to confess I'm a bit naughty and I've become less of a belly rubber and more of a belly prodder but its only because the poky out bits freak me out sometimes or area bit uncomfy so I prod to move them to a different place.

Almost a year since the floods-that rain really worried me yesterday so I was pleased to wake up to sunshine this morning.

Scooby loving the pic of the mischievous looking twins.

Vee- good luck for next month.

Cat- good to hear from you, hope you get time to update pic soon-I'm fascinated to see how much Libby has grown.

mrsmc- hi, hope you're not working too hard.

hi to the rest of you- hope you're all bearing up and taking good care of yourselves

love to you all, Gizmog


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everybody

Well im feeling so much better after a day off work think i just got myself so tired because every day i had off work was going to the clinic so just hadnt had a me day in ages. Got sky + fited yesterday and parked myself in front of that for almost a full day so feeling really well rsted now and much better.

Lorna hope youare taking it easy too honey, i know what its like im always on the go but you got to look after yourself. Hope you and little hippo feeling much better too.

Peroni welcome to crazy land!!!! I too am going through my first cycle and unexplained so I know how it feels honey. Myself and Jen are cycling together this month both got our first scans next week. I was worried about the injections too but once you have done a few its much easier and just ecomes part of your daily routine. Easy to say I know but try not to worry too much about it!!!!!! Enjoy the excitement x

Jen hello my buddy glad you are feeling well, Im drinking loads so the headaches arent too bad have good and bad days with it, on the good days I feel normal but the bad days are horrid. My AF only lasted 2 days which im bit concerned about normally 3 but had some spotting since and still got mild AF type cramping was your AF as normal.

Hi kitty glad you are feeling better and good luck for the scan xx It must be so hard not to worry after waiting for this miracle for so long. If I do get that BFP im sure I will be a nightmare.  

Scooby your twins are Soooooooooooooooooooo!!!! cute x hope you are well x

sarah amazing news honey you must feel so emotional and proud!!!!! cant wait to see your photo, well done honey    

Vee good luck for this month honey     

Hello to Giz, Caz and anybody else ive missed xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

No my AF was weird too! normally about 6 days but was only 3! Day 2 was horrible though, really painfull and heavy so hope that is the clearout if you know what I mean! (TMI I know!) I feel a bit like I am not doing anything if that makes sense! I only had the 1 jab to DR so Im not injecting till stimms, I've not had many side effects so worried it isn't working! Will find out next week at least! Is your scan Monday or Tuesday? exciting that it is nearly here!  

Vee, Sorry to hear about this months cycle. Heres hoping for next month for you,        

Sorry got to go but will post more personals later.

Jen x

ps loving the new bump and baby pics, aren't the twins sooo sweet!


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi again everyone
Giz thanks for the good wishes and nice bump 

Vee -good luck for the coming cycle too. -Prof gave me almost a 50/50 odds of it working, so lets jsut see how I go.

Hope you are all doing ok today


P  X


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

[fly]HELLO EVERYONE[/fly]

It's been a while  I have been on holiday but I'm back now  It has taken me ages to catch up. There is no way I can do personals. Everything seems to be looking good for everyone. I will be back on a regular basis now so look forward to chatting to you all again. There are some big bump pic's on ere now can't believe how fast time is going. It's June already . 
Anyone watching Big Brother tonight? I think I'm the only person that likes it  I love people watching but I'm not one of those sad people who watch them sleeping on E4 I just watch the C4 edited version everynight all summer  
Anyway it's good to be back, speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

As promised i have put a new pic up of my little darling.  She has been finger painting at nursery today - how sweet is that!!!  Just waiting for the picture to put on my fridge.............. i will be so proud!!!

Big congrats to emerald eyes, i really hope you enjoy your pregnancy.

Scooby your twins have grown up so much!  My friend just brought round her 5 lb baby last weekend and i really couldnt believe that libby was so small.  It made me broody!!

I feel like i have missed so much on the thread but i am always busy these days with libby and work i never seem to get a moment to myself.  i am in hospital 11th july for thyroidectomy.  I am looking forward to having two weeks off work.

love to all

cat xxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone 
just thought I pop on,  everything is ok with me
apart from Im still getting brown spotting (assume from the bleed)
Ive booked my nuchal scan, got to go to Leeds as they dont do it round here 
so thats something sorted.
this is funny, my mother has starting thinking of babynames  
i wont put them on  cos some of you might like some of them, but on the whole they are horrendous 
I wish the sun would come out 
Take care everyone
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Zarah-welcome back hope you had a lovely holiday. As for BB-I like it but dh doesn't so i watch it when I can.   I'm also a people watcher or is that just a posh way to say we're nosy!  

Cat-OMG lok at your 'little' princess. She's gorgeous. yep-I have nursery paintings on my fridge. They're a complete mess and I don't know which way up they're meant to be but I'm so proud of them...ooh..don't set me off  

Vee-I'm sorry you're not having much luck with the clomid. How many months do you take it for? Sending you lots of   for next month.

Jen and Nicki-hope you are both ok. Are both your scans next week? 

I'm sorry that I've missed lots of you, there's so many of us now which is great and I do read all your posts.

We went to Ciao on Chants Ave last night for something to eat. We really enjoyed it although I was stuffed. Sophie stayed over at the grandparents and yet again she slept in. This time it was until 8.30    She gets up at 6.30 when she's at home   grrr!

Anyway take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi girlz,
It's just taken me ages to catch up!! You lot have been chatty eh?
I can't remember much of what I've read now, sorry!!

Jen and nicki: Good luck for your scans this week   

What's going on with me? erm.....I'm still VERY excited after seeing Splodge   I've got an appointment with my gp tomorrow to start the ball rolling with all the antenatal stuff. My bump is HUGE!!!!! When did everyone's bumps start to show? Could it be something to do with the progesterone as well as baby?? I'm hoping so or I'm not gonna be able to see over bump in a few months time   
My 5 year old niece has made me a list, with her friend, of baby names. Sweet or what? I don't think I'll be using any of them as her favourite for a girl is Benji after her rabbit!!! And the boy name is.....baloo ( from jungle book!! )   
Promise I'll try to keep up and do more personals. My brain has turned into mush just lately  
Sarah xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hi everyone

Sarah your pic is so brilliant, you must be so pleased xxx

Scan tomorrow so keep you fingers crossed all is well. Good luck with yours jen x 

Nicki x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck for your scan Nicki!  Let us kow how it goes. Heres hoping its all great!     

Jen x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wanted to wish Nicki good luck for todays scan    
Sarah xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks jen will let u know how it goes later what day is yours wed x thanks sarah too xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki, my scan is Thursday. Just thought though, Dawn isn't in Thursday so not sure who will be scanning etc, but Dawn is co-ordinating the egg share so Might not get my dates on Thursday. Am going to ring today to find out who will be scanning etc and to remind them that Dawn wont be in and we need to kow when to start stimms to match cycle! A little gentle reminder wont hurt!!!!!    

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

All the best for scan Nicki.    

Is it the one where they make sure your lining has reached a certain thickness/thiness so that if it has you can start stimming?  

You'd think I'd be able to remember wouldn't you but I found the whole process so miraculous that parts of it were a bit mind boggling  

Will stop by later to see how you got on.

You back at work Lorna, for a week or did you manage to say enough is enough? Hardest part is saying bye to the kids in'it, hence my lunchtime party-so glad I did that-good turn out too considering that we're talking about 14 year olds-it was heart warming-I managed not to cry too.

Gizmog


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Good luck Nicki  

Sarah-I love your pic it's so clear.

Jen-hope you've got your scan date sorted. By the way did you sort out your hayfever problem? ( I noticed your other post ) Mine's been driving me mad   We went for a walk on Beverley Westwood yesterday and it nearly finished me off!

Gizmog-hope you're taking it easy.

Sorry it's short but it's actually taken me ages to type. Some 'chav' types were shouting outside then the police came   Naturally I had to have a nosy  

Hope everyone is ok
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG!! I am so annoyed!!! I've just been to see gp about sorting out my antenatal stuff, and what a waste of time it was  
My gp is really lovely but he's spanish and doesn't speak english very well. Firstly I had to explain (again!!!) what ICSI and IVF were as he had never heard of them   I had made a copy of my ultrasound request slip and when I handed it to him he gave me it straight back saying that it meant nothing to him!! I had to explain what the report said. I know it's not his fault that he doesn't understand but it's just soooo frustrating. He got really confused when I told him that I was definitely pregnant as I'm the first woman he's ever seen that knows I am? Usually it's women who think they are that he sees apparently. He can't understand why I've been referred to him as he has nothing to do with pregnant women!!!! He's wrote a letter to the Women and Childrens hospital and I'm presuming (hoping) that it was a referral for antenatal care. I'm nearly 10 weeks pregnant and need to get this sorted. When I came out of his room I saw him follow me out and he went into reception and I saw him discussing me with a receptionist and asking her what he should do 
Sorry for the rant girlz but OMG!!!!
Should he have done something else? Should I have had some tests? I know absolutely nothing so far and now the clinic have discharged me I feel a bit left out in the cold  
Sarah xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah sarah you must be feeling so frustrated right now!!!!!!!!!

thanks for all your well wishes!!! I had my scan today and their was good and bad news. My womb is perfect lovely and thin so I can start stimming on Sunday. They checked both my ovaries and both are polycystic, lots of small folicles already!!!!! The medical proffesion has been ummmmm ing and ahhhhing about me having PCOS or not for about the last 5 years!!! So the plan is start stimming on Sunday but only 2 vials of merional 75mg rather than the initial 3. The dont want to risk OHSS so starting off slowly and got sirst stimming scan 20th June!!!!!

Love to u all 
Nicki xxxxxxxxx

Good luck Thursday Jen xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!

Sarah - Your GP sounds useless!!  Not sure what the procedure is in Hull as i was under the docs and the hospital at Brid til 20 wks until i got referred to W&C.

Nicki - Congrats on getting a stimming date - got everything crossed for you hun  

Sarah - Im forever looking out of the window when theres something going on - all the village chavs hang out across the road from me - about a month ago police on horses came to disperse them. I nearly broke my neck to look out of the window that day!! - Who said village life was boring!!!  

Jen - Good luck for your scan on thursday!!

Cat - OMG - Cant believe how much libby has grown!!! Although sometimes when i get up the morning im sure the twins have grown an inch overnight!!   

Love to everyone else
S
xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a quicky because I am slowly melting away in this heat.

Hope we are all ok. I finish work in 3 days and I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is OK.
Love
Lorna and melting baby hippo!
xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Lorna-3 days-Woo hoo-well done hun.

mrsmc Sarah-I'm taking it easy I promise, the PGP has slowed me right down, if I do do too much I end up too tired to do owt the next day anyway and last week I had an Indian massage, this week I've got a pedicure as I can't reach my toes and next week I've got a hair cut, sooooo  . . . . . . . . . . it's ace.

EE Sarah-as far as I can remember the GP just had to see me to confirm the pregnancy so that a referrral letter could be written to the midwives for a booking in appointment. The nurse at the practice did a urine test in the meantime I think. I haven't seen my GP since my referral, so I think the main thing you need to check is that a referral has been written to get you a midwife. Hope that helps.

Nicki-all the best for the stimming, sounds like you'll get away with minimal injections so that's gotta be good.

Caz-forgot to say loving the bump, yours is very neat and at the front like mine so yep I still think   and   for Lorna.

Kittyblue-hope the sun has helped you to feel a bit better. Hang on in there, it does get better honest, it's just a case of working out how to manage it. I had to eat small amounts every hour and found that bread, Sprite and salad kept the poo feeling at bay.

Scooby-another fab pic of the twins, they look like a right happy, cheeky pair.

Hope the rest of you are Ok

Best wishes y'all Gizmog


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

AAArrrgggh...I just lost a long post! Doesn't this computer appreciate how busy I am!  

Sarah-you need to go to your gps tomorrow and ask the receptionist if a referral has been made ( easier said than done I know  ) I'm telling you this because I was waiting ages for my hospital appointment to come through and it turned out my gp never referred me  

Nicki-glad the clinic are taking it steady with you  

Lorna-3 days to go! The only problem is you've got more time to shop!

Right, got to go. Hi everyone. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi girlz,
I rang my gp's this afternoon and one of the nurses were manning the phones!! I told her what happened (or didn't!!) yesterday and she had a look on the computer and my gp HAS made a referral to antenatal clinic. She said that I should get an appointment through pretty quick. She aplogised alot as well, bless her. I'm so relieved again  

Nicki: My first cycle was abandoned due to OHSS. It was very disappointing. On this cycle (2nd) they lowered my dose of stims and it worked out a lot better. So the slower the better is my motto. OHSS is SO scary, best to be safe. 

Sorry not many personals, I'm tired (again!!!) Is this normal? 
When did everyone's bumps start to show? I think Splodge has turned into a bowling ball. I'm getting HUGE!!    I can't believe that I'm 10 weeks pg on thursday Does it ever sink in  
Enough of a rant, sorry!!!
Hello to everyone else. 
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sarah, bless you, you have had a lot of hassle haven't you! At least you are reffered now and the midwifes will take over your care, and its what they do best. Here's hoping everything goes smoothly now, I'm sure it will. Any idea when your appointment will be, is it usually 12 weeks?

Scooby, new pic of twins, looking gorgeous as ever!!!

Lorna, 3 days, well 2 now! Great news. Time for lots of relaxing and pampering!

Zarah, Hope you had a great holiday. Any dates for you yet, is it July you start?

Sarah, we dont have any action round us, only 12 houses in the area so really quiet. I like it like that but a bit of goss would be good every once in a while! 

Giz, I agree with you on baby front. Caz   Lorna  . Just a feeling!

Nicki, great news for stimmig. I don't know much about PCOS, but they will monitor you and check you are OK so I wouldn't worry! 

Kitty, how are you feeling now? WHen is your scan?

Hello to everyone I have missed off. Got to go and get ready for work!

Scan tomorrow for me so hopefully will be all good and stimming soon!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN JEN XXX


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

[fly]*Good luck for scan Jen.     *[/fly]

Gizmog xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

GOOD LUCK JEN WITH YOUR SCAN 

Caz xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck for your scan Jen xxxxxxxxxxx

My holiday was lovely, thanks for asking.

I don't have any dates yet, I suppose I should ring the clinic now I'm back from my hols.

Hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

for your scan Jen. 
A big hello to everyone else.
I'm waiting impatiently for my midwife appointment to come through. I can't wait to get scanned again!!!
I've decided that Splodge is definitely a boy. Don't know why, just a feeling. 
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your messages!

Scan went well. Everything OK and thin etc! She showed us on the screen but i couldn't see anything!!!!      oh well, I'll believe her!  My recipient has her scan this afternoon so I have to call at 4pm. If she has DR'ed OK then we start stimms on 20th! 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Jen-fab news on the scan. Fingers crossed that it's good news at the other end  

Sarah-so your gp did know what he was doing after all   Give it a week and then ring the antenatal unit, that's what I did and they told me whether they had received the referral. God I sound like a nightmare don't I? I bet you all think I sit on the phone all day complaining about things!   I just like to know what's happening that's all! 

I'm going to go for the opposite I think Caz   and Lorna  

Hi to everyone
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey hey, one day to go!!!!! Well last day with kids today, loads of flowers, cards, chocs, really spolit and yes a few tears. Just popping in tomorrow to sort my room out and print my reports and then I AM FREE!!!!!!!!!
At midwifes today, head down!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope ur all ok.
Lorna and (blue or pink) baby hippo!!!!!


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

congratulations on Scan Jen hope u got the news you wanted this afternoon...............big    to everybody xxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

oooh its quiet in here tonight x
hope everybody is well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update, didn't get chance to post last night! My recipient has DR'ed too so we are ready to stimm. I start stimms on the 20th and she starts before me, they said they expect me to respond well to the drugs so she has to stimm for longer.  Not sure how they can tell, must be from bloods! So, I have a week till we start jabs, AAAAHHHHH! Its quite scary now!

Hello to everyone, hope you are all OK, will be back later today to catch up, have to go to work this morning to make up for yesterday off!     

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello everyone and Jen -good luck. FX big time for you that it all goes smoothly.

Just popping my head in to check up on things but have got the worst cold Ive had in a long time! Booo!

Keep well everyone
x P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Jen-great news, it's all systems go now  

Peroni-sorry about your cold. Hope you start to feel better soon.

Nicki-I was in bed at the time you posted   How sad am I?  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
Jen: Great news about your scan hunny. 

Sarah: I'm gonna ring antenatal on Monday. I know what you mean about needing to chase things up. I just don't trust people to do their jobs properly as accidents happen and usually it's with me!!! I'll let you know how I get on.

Lorna: Woo hoo hun. You're now officially a lady of leisure eh? 

Peroni: Hope you feel better soon  

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone's alright.

I think I'm starting to feel pg now!! It's taken me ages but it's starting to sink in   I keep staring at piccy's of Splodge and still can't quite believe that he/she is MY baby   My m/s has nearly gone too, so I'm feeling much calmer and more human again    I'm so excited again!!! My bump is growing and I'm an official belly rubber. It's so comforting isn't it?
Love to all
Sarah xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope your all well xxxxxx

Good luck with it all Jen, things are finally moving for you, you must be sooooo excited 

Take care everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi I just joined and wanted to say hi. Im on day 4 of my stims and don,t really feel anything
apart from sore legs. Im having three powders in each leg plus my DR. Anyone around the 
same cycle?


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi vjk,
Welcome to the lucky Hull thread!!
Jen and nicki are about to start stimming so are quite close to you in their cycles.
Hope your legs aren't too sore hun   
I've blown you some bubbles to get you started
Sarah xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Oooohhhhh, its quiet on here!!!
VJK - Hi & welcome   Im sure some of the other girls arnt far away from stimming, but good luck for this tx hun.  

Jen - You must be sooooo excited....!!!

Lorna - congrats on finishing work - now get your feet up lady!!.

Sarah - Have you got a date for another scan yet? You better put up a pic of your 12wk scan whe you get it!!

Peroni - Hi hun, its awful when you have a cold in summer 

Hi to everyone else - Were all good, i spent all afternoon sorting out stuff & have finally sorted the clothes that dont fit the babies anymore and have bagged it all up & put it on the for sale board, and if i dont get any takers i will be spending the next 3 weeks photographing it for ebay!!!!!  I didnt realise they had quite so much stuff........ 
Right im off to bed now, DH is going to sea at 5am in the morning for a few days so i best get some sleep!!

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just had a lovely weekend away at an old friends wedding vow renewal and party was great just got back. Started stimming tonight on 150 meronial as dont want to end up with OHSS due to PCOS.

The injection bloody hurt thought i was used to this injecting malarkey after 3 weeks of doing it in my belly...........oh no!!!!!!! im sure it will get easier day by day.

probaby a silly question any reason any of you know of why I shouldnt do a spot of decorating while im stimming, will i be ok with chemicals.

Well had lots protein today so far, going to get DH to pass me the brazils in a mo!!!!

Scooby - good luck selling all your stuff, is thie a for sale board on here then, just so I know in case my BFP actually happens x 

VJK - welcome honey!!!! I started stimming today so we are very close, Jen starts on 20th

Love to everybody else!!!!

Hope you feeling well Jen and good luck for 20th x 

Nicki x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Nicki - i dont see why you cant do a bit of decorating.  I carried on as normal when i was stimming - even doing very strenuous things like digging footings out, building decking and even building a brick wall and mixing cement etc when i was stimming.( I have many hidden talents  !!!   )  Only took it easy from EC onwards.
There is a for sale/wanted/swaps board on the girl and boy general chit chat thread. Desperately need to get rid of the stuff - i cant get in the dining room for bags of clothes!!  aaarrgghh!!!

I had a lovely day with my mum today, she came to help out then we went to hers for the afternoon, & went for a massive pram push - now im ready for an early night!!

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

vjk said:


> Hi I just joined and wanted to say hi. Im on day 4 of my stims and don,t really feel anything
> apart from sore legs. Im having three powders in each leg plus my DR. Anyone around the
> same cycle?


Hi & welcome to FF 

You may like to join the Cycle Buddies thread for June/July so you can chat to other members who are going through treatment at same time as you. Here's the link to the "June/July Sugarbabes"....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142668.270

Also, you may like to tell us a little bit more about yourself by posting on the Introductions board. This helps us moderators point you in the right direction to boards that you may find of interest and also give you hints and tips on navigating the website...here's the link to the Introductions board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vjk-welcome to the Hull board. Wishing you all the best. Don't worry about not feeling anything happening-I didn't feel any different on some of my cycles. You might be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get any symptoms at all. When's your next scan if you don't mind me asking?   

Scooby-I keep meaning to sort out all my stuff as well. Everytime I look at it I just shut the spare room door again. That's not good is it?  

Nicki-how are you feeling?  

Jen-good luck for the 20th  

Well, I'm trying to start packing for my holidays. We go to France on sunday but we're staying in a hotel saturday night near the channel tunnel. We've got so much stuff that we've had to buy a roof box! 
Going to go and do a bit more whilst Sophie's in bed.

Take care all 

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Afternoon all 
welcome vjk to the hull thread. loads of luck on it's way to you Hun oh and of course tons of positive energy!           any questions just ask away.....

It's been quiet on here of late, everyone is obviously busy busy busy!

I'm just chilling out this afternoon listening to some music and chatting on here...doc's orders, to chill that is not chat on here    seems I'm anemic had a little fainting scare at work on Saturday   don't want to do that again! so I'm now on the lovely iron tablets(constipation and black poo's here i come)   

Scooby how good are you! two little one's and still on top of the clearing out ...oh AND Dh away at sea!
you must let us in on your secret....please!

Sarah you lucky thing...holiday in France sounds wonderful, although not sure i could stand the heat at the mo, I'm sure sophie is going to have a fab time though sandcastle building   have a brill time Hun don't forget to take loads of piccy's xx

Jen not long now, good luck for the 20th Hun xx

Nicki how you feeling ? have you managed to get your decorating started?

Sarah how are you and little bump doing has it really sunk in yet  

Peroni- was it you who had the cold?  my memory is terrible! anyway hope it's cleared up now and your feeling much better , theres nothing worse than a cold in summer...if you can call this summer   

Giz and Lorna- How's been lady's of leisure going ? not much longer till i will be joining you....just the rest of this week and next then I'm "A free women" YAY!!!! cant wait, my body has had enough already, any tips of things to do ie; relaxing and pampering that don't cost a fortune. would be happy sitting in the garden with a good book if only the weather would sort itself out  .
Anyway take it easy bump buddies...not long to go now, how scared am i   please tell me I'm not alone  

Gosh i cant remember another thing after that. sorry if i have missed anyone and I'm sure i have.
sending lots of   and   to those on tx 

enjoy the rest of the day 

love Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  Ihad a busy week end wedding sat and christening sun,    they both went on all day 
its funny when you're not drinking and everyone else is   there were 3 pregnant ladies on one table and all they offered was wine. Until I sorted them out   orange juice all round 
I was exhausted and needed to go to bed at 5 last night.  Im so tired, anyway I managed to sleep til 430 which is good for me 

jen - good luck with your stimming sorry needle hurt  have you bought some emla cream, think you get it from chemist  just put it on 30 mins before injection. Ive heard it works.

I dont chat on here much in case the mods come and tell us to get back on the point, so have been on the pregnancy chit chat one quite a bit.

I'm 9 weeks on wed, the times is whizzing by..

take care everyone


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Morning girlz,
I rang the antenatal clinic yesterday and they have received my referral. I should be getting appointments through the post very soon. I can't wait to see Splodge again!! I went to see my gran on Sunday and I was showing her my bump and she said "Never mind your bump....have you seen the size of your ar*e?" I was gobsmacked. She's full of tact bless her. Nowt like giving a girl a complex eh? I've actually lost weight on my legs and bum since getting pg so I wonder what size my backside was before     

Nicki: Hope the stims are going well. Are you sick of the sight of Brazil nuts yet? I loved them but they turn my stomach now after eating so bl**dy many during stims    

Peroni: How's your cold? Hope you're feeling better hun.

Sorry, not many personals. I will post more later on. Love and   to all
Sarah xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bump bud how are you doing? Relaxing and feet up I hope. Caz I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo scared about labour. I keep telling people that I am in denial about all that, I want to cough and theres baby!!!!!
Sarah Gran's eh? I think girl for you then. 
Nicki hope your doing ok with stims.
Peroni that cold gone yet?
Sarah how are you and your gorgeous girl?
Scooby wow twins growing fast, how time flies!

Love to anyone i have missed, I so have baby brain.

Well I started mat leave with a bang. On Saturday I rushed to hospital with bad regular pains. I thought I was in labour. They put trace on the baby, all fine. Did wee sample, protein in wee and high leukocytes (I think thats what they said). So had to be examined by doc (NOT pleasant) and have swabs taken. They said def not in labour, cervix closed but have infection somewhere (where? big toe? fingernail?). So put on antibiotics for wee infection. Got to ring hospital tomorrow for all results. Ha so much for relaxing and taking it easy!!!!!!!!!!

Love Lorna and baby hippo!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi girls.
Wow it's a hive of activity on here at the moment, there's enough of us to tell the month by month story from pre-conception to post, it's amazing.  

Welcome vjk- I sympathise with you having to do stimms, one in each leg cos I had to do the same. Some days were sorer than others, some one hurt and not the other and some were a breeze. Hopefully you won't have to stimm for too much longer now though. How'd your folly scan go?

mrsmc-have a fantastic holiday, we'll miss your words of wisdom and support. Can't wait to hear all about it.  

sarah-I agree with Lorna, if gran is commenting on your bum size there's a girl vibe for you.

Lorna-OMG, how scary.   How was the rush to hospital, did it seem like an eternity or not? I ask cos I'm dreading if I have to rush to hospital and don't make it. Yes like you and Caz I'm scared stiff for the big day. Might start new thread in preg chit chat cos still got questions (in spite of attending Prep for birth session) but not sure yet cos might end up scaring myself more.

Caz-how's the iron tablets going? That must have been scary fainting at work. Bet you can't wait to start ML. I've just finished my iron tablets and had my blood retests last week so we'll see what's what in a couple of days I guess. The constipation wasn't too bad, but I had branflakes (for the fibre) first thing and would wait two hours after them before I had my first tablet of the day, cos you're not supposed to have wholegrain and milk with the tablet, then I'd eat an apple (more fibre and vitamin C to help with the absorption) 

I can't believe how tired I am at the moment-I've been feeling like I did in the early days for the last few days.  

Hi and sorry to all those I haven't mentioned, hope you're all doing well
Take care y'all Gizmog


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,  thank you so much for replying to me.  I actually have been feeling a bit down as Im having 
a real hard time with my injections   sore and bruised.  My first scan is tomorrow to check my follies. I 
hope there a lots there.  I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

vjk: Good luck for your scan tomorrow hunny   Hopefully the injections are nearly over for you  
sarah xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody


Im feeling pretty well at the moment, on holiday from work and trying to do bit decorating and organising, getting it done in morning then relaxing afternoon and evening as im geting more tired than usual. The stimming injections are really painful but as long as those folicles are growing I dont mind....

Well at the moment im having 5 brazils, 1 litre milk, 1 glass pineapple juice and omelette with 2 eggs for lunch............am I eating everything im meant to be? any more advice guys!

Scooby sounds like you did loads while you were stimming.....where did you get the energy....please do tell!

VJK - hope you feeling ok with your stimming! you are taking loads of drugs honey....Im only on 2 all together at the moment due to concers about OHSS. Try and keep positive honey and you know where we all are if you need any support. Good luck for your scan tomorrow cant wait to hear how you get on.    

Caz hope you aking it easy and not doing too much honey. Hope the iron tablets agreeing with you x

Kitty -cant believe its 9 weeks already!!!! hope you feeling ok x

Sarah - Hope your scan date comes through very soon honey, it must be so exciting for you x Im not having that many brazil nuts about 5 a day, do you think I should have more How many did you have? I had never tried then before TX im getting used to them but not a fan really!!!

Lorna - hope you taking it easy on your mat leave after all the excitement, good luck with your results tomorrow x

Gizmog - hope you feel better soon honey, get pleant of rest and pamper yourself x 

Jen - how you doing my cycle buddy x 

Well i will be back soon no doubt, I have my first stimming scan FRIDAY just hope this low dose they put me on is enough to make those follies grow..

Lots of love
Nicki


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Ooh its geting exciting again 
brazil nuts   i hate them now,. I used to love them and had 5 a day before and after treatment during 2 week wait.    I have bags of them in the cupboard and cant even think about them without feeling sick.     Im still eating apples and have hardly had any morning sickness, i do feel ill sometimes but it is bearable.  
I rang to change my midwife appnt today as i have a business meeting same time, they have now moved me a week further so now I have to wait until week 14 until i see midwife for the first time  apparantly they only have appointments on a wednesday  I still think this is a bad service I know people down south who have already had first midwife appoint at week 8. 
I am very tired, but 10 hours days at work dont help  nor me not sleeping properly   Still its all good practice 
see ya
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Nicki - sounds like you are eating all the right things. I never ate brazil nuts - cant stand the flippin things!! I had a big glass of pineapple juice every day and about 2 pints of full fat milk everyday, cos i love milk!! Other than that just tried to eat healthily and drink plents of water!!  I never really had much energy when stimming just did lots to take my mind off it. ( my whole cycle was a bit of a nightmare what with huge cysts, DRing for a month, constant fear of fluid in tubes returning and a distinct lack of follicles - Only 3 decent ones all the way through.  )  They nearly cancelled it at one point it was going so badly.    Sooooo glad they didnt!!    So everybody stay positive!!!!!!!!                          

VJK -sorry your feeling abit down, its hard having to inject every day - i know everyone says it, but it really is a complete rollercoaster.  And its hard every morning having to look for a space on you leg to inject that doesnt already have a bruise from a previous injection    Just sending you some      & a  . Good luck for tomorrow hun i hope you have lots of lovely follicles  

Hi to all you ladies with bumps!! 

Were all good. Both seem to be teething though, theres lots of crying and hand chewing going on.  
Going to make the most of everyone asleep and put my feet up and read the paper in peace! 

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sorry not posted for a while, been feeling really tired! 

Nicki, how are you finding the stimms? Hope they are going OK!

VJK, When did you start stimms, we three must be within about 2 weeks of each other! I start stimms 20th (this friday!!!) Not looking forward to the jabs but glad to be moving forward! 

Scooby, your poor babies, teething is horrid isn't it! Are they all dribbly! 

Sarah, have a great holiday! 

Bump budies, Giz, Caz and Lorna, can't believe you are on maternity already, it only seems like a few weeks ago you told us your BFP's. It seems to have passed really quickly. Hope you are all well!

Emerald and Kitty. Let us know when you have your next scans, its all exciting!

Zarah, a big hello! Keep us posted on any dates you get. it wont be long for you now!

As for me, I start stimms friday 20th, scan not till 27th. Hoping to be a 10 day stimmer rather than 14 just because the needles are scarey! They have said they think I will respond well, not sure how they can tell though, maybe from bloods etc! 

Take care everyone,

Jen x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

hi everyone and thanks for your support and messages, feeling better from your kind words 

just got back from my scan and have 3 follies on left and 4 on right. I am pleased to have 7, 
its not many but I didn't expect to have lots with my high FSH.  Im back in on Friday for another scan.

Jen80 - started my stims on 11th june.  good luck friday.

scoobydoo - thanks for your kind words

nickinoodle - how are you feeling

kittyblue - what do brasil nuts do? help the stimms?  

I know Ive missed some of you but thanks to you too. Ill let you know how I get on.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey scooby libby will be 9 months soon and still no sign of ANY teeth.  She has been teething for months, she constantly wears a bib what with all the drool and snot!!!

At this rate brooke and blake will beat her to it!

Love to all

cat


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

big welcome to VJK.

Sorry I haven't been on for a while I just seem to be constantly busy at the mo  

I don't have any dates yet. I really need to ring the clinic but I keep getting mixed feelings about it all. 1 minute it's all I want and then the next I wonder if I really do want it   sounds crazy doesn't it. If I feel like that maybe I don't want a baby as much as I think I do. Am I making sense? I confuse myself sometimes  

Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi girlz,
I've got my scan appointment through this morning.......it's on Monday   
I really can't wait!! The letter does say that if I've had a scan before I should ring the antenatal clinic to make sure I need another one. I really don't want to ring them as they may say I don't need one until 20 weeks?? I'm just gonna play stupid and turn up anyway, I'll have to pretend not to have seen that bit on the letter    I will be 11+4wks on Monday    
I have my first appointment with the midwife on the 28th July.
I'll be back to do personals very soon.
Love to all
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

I've not been on for a few days and there's so many posts! How am I going to catch up after my hols!

Anyway, I've still got tons to do before we go away tomorrow so this is going to be quick I'm afraid. 

I just wanted to say good luck to Nicki, Jen and Vjk. I'll be back before any of you know the outcome seeing as it's more like a 3 week wait in Hull   Sending you all lots of    

Sarah-don't say a word about what the letter says   Enjoy the scan, you'll see a big difference.

Kitty-my first appointment was at 15 weeks. I agree with you about the bad service.

Zarah-only you can answer that question hun.   good to hear from you anyway.

Bump buddies-enjoy being ladies of leisure and keep your legs crossed til I get back! I don't want to miss anything  

 to everyone else. I'll be back on the 1st of July. Better get back to it..

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello,

Just got back from my second scan and now have 11 follies,,,4 more than wednesday
8 of good size and 3 small ones. Final scan on Monday and EC on Wednesday 25th
Im pleased with the progress.

Kittyblue...I ate brasil nuts anyway  
Zarah...Hi 
mrsmc...thanks
jen80....hope your first stimms went OK today


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quick one before I inject just got back in from my scan and at the moment I have 19 folicles, right ovary most dominant with 13 and left one has 6, 2 biggest ones 13mm and 11mm, keeping my dose low on 150 as risk of OHSS, womb lining 8mm, Scan on Monday to check how im doing...............think its good news xxx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

nickinnoodle - wow your results are good,  good luck for scan on mon
vjk - I read that brazil nuts are good for the womb lining - youve got good results too, good luck for mon and wed
sarah - have a lovely holiday ,  we might go away for a week in Sep prov i feel ok and our dratted kitchen is finished 
emereld eyes - good luck to you too for mon (ps I cant find you on the other thread I think we all got lost)
My first offical scan is 2 weeks today. so thats about 11 1/2 weeks for me.
im having a nuchal week after on week 12 in Leeds
hi to everyone else. dh is cooking tea  All i fancy is new potatoes and a bit of pasta yummy
xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

nickinoodle said:


> Just a quick one before I inject just got back in from my scan and at the moment I have 19 folicles, right ovary most dominant with 13 and left one has 6, 2 biggest ones 13mm and 11mm, keeping my dose low on 150 as risk of OHSS, womb lining 8mm, Scan on Monday to check how im doing...............think its good news xxx
> [ quote]
> 
> Wow you have lots of follies thats great
> ...


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow Nicki, that sounds great, lots of good sized follies, great news! How are you finding the hormones etc? I have had a few bad headaches! 

Vjk, EC, 25th! Thats great. You sound to be doing well, how much menopur are you on? And are you on Menopur? I just presume everyone is as I am, these hormones sending me really Loopy!   

well my first jab was last night! went OK, no problems really, just with me being a wuss its not pleasant! 1 dow, plenty more to go!    

Sarah, have a great holiday! I'm not jelous at all!!! (NOT!!!) I really want a holiday but we aren't booking anything till we know what is happening with TX. Not that I'm wanting to jinx anything but has anyone flown when they are pregnant? Any advice?

Sarah (Emerald) Have a great scan, I wouldn't tell them at all about your previous scan, go and enjoy seeing bub, the difference will be amazing! Good luck!

Zarah, Hope you feel better about things. As Sarah said, only you can decide what is right for you!    

Lorna, Giz Caz, A big hi! Hope you are enjoying putting those feet up and relaxing! 

Scooby, how are you and those gorgeous babies?

Kitty, any news on a scan for you yet?

To anyone else I have missed, a big HI!!!!!!!!

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to see how everyone was doing - and it seems all is going great with everyone, lots of lovely follicles and scans coming up too!!
Kitty Blue - I had a nuchal scan done in leeds too - the screening centre is ace - very up to the minute!!  They wernt supposed to do but they unofficially told me the sex of the twins at 13 wks.  She said it was only maybes, and it was only " it looks like X " and was told to wait till the sexing scan at 20 wks for sure as she wanted no comeback- but at 20 weeks it turns out she was right!!   

Zarah - I got cold feet before our tx too.  Think it was subconciously worried about how tx would affect us as a couple, and how to deal with things if it didnt go too well.  I think more than anything i just wanted my DH to say he wanted to do this as much as me.  ( my DH is a man of few words at the best of times)  I even wrote a letter saying i wasnt sure after all this time if i wanted to go through with the IVF, but i never gave him it, it just made me feel better writing it all down as to why i was scared and remembering again why we were about to jump on the IVF rollercoaster.  Think you and your DH need to have a long talk about it all.  

Jen The injections do get easier!! Get some 4head - its great stuff!!

Sarah - sooooo jealous that your going on holiday.  Have a great time!!

Love to everyone else

S
xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning All

Well im starting to feel pretty uncomfortable with all my expanding follies, had 19 at last count Friday and got another scan late afternoon today. Feel really full and bloated and sorry if TMI but constipated too...

I hope its good news today and I get an indication of when they going to do EC. 

Jen the hormones made me feel pretty crazy too at times, just keep putting it down to the drugs. well done with your jabs, they d get easier I promise x  When is your fiest scan? sending you lots      for juicy follies x 

VJK hello yes it is lots of follies but just remember it only takes 1 x Its a bit of a trek yes, luckily im on holiday from work at mo so I have DH to bring me thrugh...........good luck with your scan today.....let us know how u go. I will too x 

kitty brilliant news on scan bet u so excited x 

Hope u having lovely holiday sarah x 

Emerald hope you enjoy your scan today........give us an update later x x

Zarah try not to analyse things too much, some of it is probably just a defense mechanism trying t o protect you.....we spend many years hoping and praying this BFP will happen and when it does it must be scary and nerve racking im sure I will feel the same if it happens to me x 


Massive hello to anybody I have missed going to go get some bran flakes lol x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello everyone

Sorry Ive not been around much but Ive been busy and ill! My cold has almost gone too thanks for asking whoever it was!

Noodle -I hope all goes great today -sounds like a very good bunch of follies!

I have to ring Unit on cd1 to commence treatment in July, afetr the info night on Friday!

If anyone could pass on their experience of EC without GA (cos they dont offer you GA do they?) Id be msot grateful as already fretting over that and saying something embarassing/feeling some pain and not being able to say!!

Ill be lurking and posting a bit mroe again now I have a bit mroe time and feel better.

Take Care everyone

P x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Peroni

EC without GA is not as bad as you think. I stressed myself out about it too, but you get sedated so you dont feel the pain, but you are awake and if it hurts, if you say,  theyll give you a bit more.  The sedation just felt like id had too much wine!!!    Apparantly i was chatting all the way through my EC, i just dont remember what about.    Its really not that bad, i only had a few problems because i have an excessive amount of scar tissue all over my lower abdomen but if i felt uncomfortable, they just gave me a bit more sedation.  
Its over alot quicker than you think too, and are ready to go home after a couple of hours.  And ET is even easier - it taken 10 mins and its just like having a smear - doesnt hurt at all. 

If you wanna ask anything at all hun, im sure one of us can help you out.  I might be wrong, but im sure someone on here did have EC under GA, but cant remember who it was or the reason they had it under GA.  

S
xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Scooby! I guess if there are more eggs than normal they may give GA but Ill jsut have to soldier on like evryone else I guess! This is jsut the bit Im worried about already!  lol

B+B are worth it though hey?!


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

hello

last scan today and confirmed EC for wed 25th, and ET Fri 27th. My follies have all grown and I am now really bloated.
Im going to be off work for the 3 days so plan on lots of sleep. Im sooooooooo tired lately.  

nick    good look today with your scan 

jen80    I looked on the box and its not menapur, cant remember the name but it was  3 powders/1 water  in each leg

kittyblue  The brazil nuts worked apparently  

Zarah    thanks for the welcome

By the way I still cant work out how to put my info in the little pink writing at the bottom of the page.....please help (in detail)  

Bye for now


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Peroni - Try not to worry hun, as i say, its not that bad at all.  You just have to keep your eyes on the prize and keep reminding yourself why your doing it. 
And yes, they were worth every operation, injection, & hot flush that i went through to get them!  

VJK - go onto your profile at the top of the page where it says home, index, help etc, then a box comes up on the left, go to  profile information bit, anf them type what you want in the  signature box  then click save.  ( think thats how to do it - ive written that from memory!!)

Gotta go - feed time.

S
xx



S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Its me having EC under GA! It's because I pass out at most things medical and convulsion when I pass out! Great patient I know!! 

Em had a GA for EC too, because she was sick during EC on her first IVF so they said she could have a GA if she wanted.

4th day of stimms for me! Feeling funny, not painful but funny!!! (I cant think of any other way to describe it!) Jab last night was really painfull! Got to do 2 each day as of today. One for DR and one for stimms! Not looking forward to it.

On the other hand went shopping today and saw 6 sets of twins!!!! Is it a sign!!!!!! 

Take care everyone,

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Nik did it go ok? You may have seen me as I called in for prescription and couldnt get back out cos I forgot to press the wall button  lol  !!!


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hello

sorry dont really feel up to personals tonight but will come back soon to post properly, had scan today and I have 1 lead folicle which is over 18mm which will be left to rupture so the othes can catch up....I now have approx 30 folicles and feel so bloated. had to take 3 ampules tonight to try and boost the growth of the size, then back to 2 tomorrow and scan again on wednesday. Just getting worried about OHSS and the possibilty of being cancelled now so feeling a little deflated.

Please keep everything crossed these important follies get bigger and I dont produce any more

Love to everybody x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

vjk

what do u look like honey, if u dont mind me asking x lol


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

peroni i am crazy asked vlk what she look like and it was u that saw me.......... were u on your own or had anybody with u. feeling much better this morning just had my stress head on when came home from clinic x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gosh its quiet on here today! 

Had my 2 jabs last night. Didn't like it at all! They weren't that bad but had worked myself up before hand and ended up in tears! Weird things phobias! Feeling more positive today, but dreading jab time. Hope I stimm fast so don't have to jab much more! Got scan on friday to see how I am getting on.     Things are good! 

Nicki, any idea on EC date? 

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Jen

Hopefully will find out today!!! lets just hope my follies have grown and I havent got any more. How u feeling honey x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

Feel OK, keep having little twinges in my tummy that I hope is follies growing! Last nights jabs went much better so feeling a bit better about everything. Just want to get to EC now so I don't have to jab anymore. EC seems really scarey now! I just keep thinking its only half an hour!!!! Think I will sleep for a week after all this stress! Trying to relax as much as possible, but the evenings go slow waiting for the time to do jabs! Hope your scan goes well and you get a date for EC. It could be before the end of the week how exciting for you!

Got to go to work this morning, BORING!!!!!!!!!!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

fx jEN80 Im sorry you feel abd about enedes -I am the same.

Nicki -I dunno if I saw you -Iwas trying not to gaup at anyone. I was on my own -you can recognise me if you see me ever -my (brown) hair is down to my bum almost its that long. I had black combats and a green vest on if that helps...

Might have not seen me but it was about 14.45 when I got there I think...
Hi in advance to anyone I come accross when Im popping in!


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All

Had my EC today, collected 9 eggs. It was a little uncomfortable at first but slept through the 
rest, was about 40 minutes. MY DH said I was snoring the whole time 

When I got home I was really tired and slept for 5 hours. I now dont have any discomfort. 
They are going to call me Friday AM to let me know if they have fertilized, and if so, to go
straight in.  My fear is they don't fertilize, or if they do they wont be good enough..more stress. 

Nicky                  how was your scan
Jen80                  EC was easier than i expected, whatever they gave me knocked me out  
scooby do            thanks for the info


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

just added my info at bottom, hope it worked


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

VJK,

Great news on EC! well done and thanks for the advice! So sleep sleep and more sleep for less pain! I can do that! Don't you get the call tomorrow? Gosh imagine them making us wait an extra day to find out how are embies are doing.     it goes well for you.

Nicki, Any news from scan? Hope it went OK. Let us know.  

As for me, jabs were much easier last night so feeling better about the one in a min! Still hoping I am stiming like mad and get to EC a bit sooner! I can always hope!!! 

A big hi to everyone, will do more personals tomorrow but got to pretend to be a pin cushion now!!! 

Jen x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi girlz
Just to let you know,Sarah's 12wk scan went well. We're having a problem with the internet at the mo.
Sarah will post soon 
Bye for now 
Sara's DH


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys

Was pretty down last night after scan so here goes, I still have loads of follies but they hadnt really grown from Monday to Wed, they upped my dose to 3 powders a night now until friday and scan again Friday. Was just hoping for better news and to get collection date, had 2 weeks holiday and both supposed to be b2w on Monday, it ust feels like its taking forever and their is no end in sight...............I need these follies to grow!!!!!
Any suggestions, I think im doing everything right, plenty rest, sleep, brazils, protein, multivits etc any other advice please let me know.......
Good luck tomorrow Jen       What time u in?
VJK - well done honey, hope u get the call u want xxx
Peroni - im sure I saw u, did u have combat print pumps on and a lovely tan.....im sure it was u x 


Big hello to everybody xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

vjk glad your EC went ok and Jen glad your jab was better -phew eh?

Nicki -yes that was me! I wish I had seen you now! Perhaps another time!  x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nicki,  I dont know any other things than you are already trying. I think the 3 doses will help them grow. Keep positive, you might scan tomorrow and get a date for EC.  My scan is at 1.30pm. Apparently they only scan in the afternoon so I'm first after lunch! Friday is our day! We are going to get great news, I've decided!!!!!   

VJK, How are you feeling today? 

Peroni, where are you in your treatment now if you dont mind me being nosey!!!!!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Jen -Im havent really started yet -Im taking pill for 3 weeks once I get my period which I'm expecting Monday ish. The DR after...

I peed on an OPK and got a + today and thought it was an HPT so feel gutted atm.

x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

VJK-all the best for nicely fertilised eggs tomorrow and a smooth ET.    

Nicki-just chill, so that your energy gets directed to your follies is the best advice I can give, easier said than done I know.    

Gizmog xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Its a busy day at clinic with us lot today! All three of us in today. VJK, good luck for ET, I presume its the morning, then Nicki andI have a scan this afternoon. Praying for Lots of follies for us Nicki      and really great embies for you VJK,    .

Giz, your scan pic is lovely, you can see so much detail! Is he still Edward? How is maternity leave?

A big hi to everyone, I will be back to post later after my scan.

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning

Wow u up bright and early Jen, really hope everything goes well for u today    
VJK hope your embies came on well and your ET goes to plan too xxx    
Peroni hope AF arrives soon for u then you can start your treatment x 
Thanks for the advise Giz im ina much better frame of mind now was just so upset wednesday, crazy isnt it.........not long for u now u taking it easy x

So good luck to us all today, as Jen said a busy one                          

Sorry got a little crazy there xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi wonder if anyone on this bord could help me, my boyfriend is going for his sperm retreval in 10 days but we havent had a letter or anything yet, Dr Cooksy is performing it (not sure if it will be at hull royal or castle hill) does anyone know where it will preformed cos i want to ring them and check the details etc!!

thanks

xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck to the three of you for today -my thoughts are with you all  x  x  x

didabuf -if you are talking in relation to sperm for the IVF it will be at the same time as your EC at the Hull IVF Unit as I understand.  hth


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Just got back from ET. Of 9 eggs 7 had fertilized. 

Have had  2x  grade 3 embies transfered. Im now 2WW  wow  I have a
test kit to do on July 14th

One was 5 cell and one 4 cell and I saw them on the screen. quite amazing.
I was on my own today and it really was non stressfull. Nurses were all lovely.

I did have everyone laughing though, I put my legs in the stirrups and was 
still wearing my knickers   

Good luck today Jen and Nicky 

vicky


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Had scan today, day 7, showed 12 follies 1 over 10mm and the rest a bit smaller. They said they were hoping for them to be a bit bigger so I have to up the dose of menopur to 3 vials as of tonight. Scan on Monday and hoping to have better news then, not that today was bad but felt a bit disappointed, not sure why, think I expected more follies. I am even though, 6 on each side and they were all a similar size so I'm balanced!

How did your scan go Nicki? Any news for EC? I asked for mine and they said they think it could be next friday or even possibly next Monday. Obviously it can all change though, that was just what they thought from todays results.

VJK, congrats on being PUPO, and getting this far.        for your beanies to stick. Made me laugh with your Knickers!!!! Thats something that I would do!!!!!  

welcome didabuf, sorry cant help you about sperm retrieval, not had any experience of it, but you could try the peer support board or ring the clinic if you are unsure. Where are you in your treatment? Are you about to start or have you already started your cycle?

Hi to Giz, Lorna and Caz, I can't believe you are all nearly mummies!!! It has really flown for me since you got your BFP's. Hope you are enjoying your maternity leave.

Scooby, a big hello!!!!

Emerald and Kitty, Hope you are both well and past the morning sickness stage. 

Zarah, a big hi to you too! Hope you are OK   

Peroni, not long for your treatment to start then. Can I ask, are you egg sharing? I am and had to go on the pill before my TX started.

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

Feel much more positive after today nurse I saw was much better, well I still have 1 x massive follie which has not yet ruptured and is 24mm, the next biggest is 12mm and I have many around the 10mm mark and still lots of small ones s approx 30 all togerther still. Upped my dose to 4 vials a night now and got another scan Monday too. Hoping to Collect Wed ideal scenario or if the follies dont react so well friday next week. you never know jen we could be same day. Massive congratulations on your scan sounds like great news, you are approx same stage as me and I have already been stimming for 12 days. Brilliant news VJK im really pleased for u x 

Got to get some T so back for personals later xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF didabuf

I'm afraid I can't offer any advise on sperm retrieval or Hull Clinic but you may find the Male Factor Infertility board of help...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Im not egg sharing no -she said its because my cycles are never the same. Sometimes they are roughly the same and my LP is always 14-16 days, but sometimes Ive had 30-odd day cycles then a 40-odd and 60 one before my last two...

Hope all goes well for a good EC next week Nicki


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

It's sounds very exciting on here at the moment. Here's lots of                 for you all.

I haven't been posting must but I read often to keep up with all your news.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh gosh!! so much happening for you girls at the mo scans EC ET AND EVEN 2WW! just wanted to wish you all tons and tons of luck, not that you will need it cos i have a really good feeling for you all  

Short and sweet from me tonight I'm afraid I'm absolutely shattered......but my last day at work tomorrow! i am so ready for it ...maternity leave here i come !  The girls are taking me out straight from work for a bite to eat, so that will be nice, just hope i don't start balling my eyes out when it comes to saying goodbye ...doesn't take much to set me off theses days.

heres loads of positives for you all                                    

Hi to everyone else hope your all well  
Giz Lorna how are the nerve's ?  I'm hoping the antenatal classes will help with mine, start them next week, have you been to yours yet and did they help any....please say yes!  
I  have had comfirmation that i can have bubba at the castle hill birthing centre which is good just need to get my iron back on track now, how is your Giz are you free from the tablets now ?

Right thats def it from me tonight i really need some shut eye

night night 

Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
My internet is working again!!!!

My 12 week scan went great on Monday. Splodge is 5cm now with a really strong heartbeat. He/she's changed so much since 8 weeks scan I couldn't believe it. He/she's got arms and legs now not just stumps!!!  I was a bit naughty and bought a doppler from ebay and it also arrived on Monday so I got to listen to the heartbeat as well. It was very emotional. I've started to relax a bit now. We've even bought a few things!!! I can't believe how clucky DH has got    I lost him in Mothercare yesterday...I found him playing with the prams!!! I'll post my new scan pic soon (when I remember how I did it  )
You lot have been so chatty, it's taken me ages to catch up. I've sort of forgot a lot of what I've read now but I'm putting that down to hormones    (How long can that excuse last)

Didabuf: My DH had his TESE done at Castle Hill Hospital. Hope this helps. I would ring Castle Hill and see if they've got any record of your boyfriend. They should be able to point you in the right direction hun.

Jen and nicki: Good luck for your scan's on Monday   

vjk: Congrats on being PUPO. Sending loads of sticky vibes your way hunny   

A big hello to everyone else. I'm sure I'll get up to date with you all soon  
Love to all
Sarah xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,

Have been feeling miserable all weekend. My stomach is so bloated still and non of my clothes fit me.
I feel uncomfortable in my lower regions which feels like period pains. I am constantly peeing which also
is a little uncomfortable. (hope all this is normal) I went to watch my super fit DH run the Humber Marathon today and I just
wanted to go home...not like me at all.  Its going too be a long 2 weeks.

Anyway thats my moaning out the way, truthfuly Im really happy to have made it this far.

Good luck to Jen and Nicky for your scans tomorrow 

Vicky


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning

Good luck for your scan today Jen hope it goes well. 

VJK i too am horribly bloated, I can get my jeans on but trying to sit in them is agonising taken to wearing floaty sundressed all the time because i feel like a right bloater, its a glamorous life. Try not to get down about it, I know how it feels. I keep fantasising about going for a run, crazy I know!!!! If I dont get my BFP its the first thing im going to do.

Emerald brilliant news about splodge and your scan, you must be sooooooooooooo excited now x will let u know how todays scan goes

Caz hope you had a lovely meal and u are enjoying your maternity leave so far x

Peroni im keeping everything crossed for todays scan, just really want things to get moving now started downreging 24 th May and Stimming 15th June so its felt like a long journey........and I feel like a baby elephant . Hope the pill sorts your cycles out and u get started soon.

Hello to evertbody ive missed will post later xxx

Nicki


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Nicki, good luck to you too for your scan! Fingers crossed for EC for wednesday for you. I think I will be Friday, hoping so in a way as I am really hating all the jabs. You must feel like a pin cushion all this time, If you do end up EC on friday though it will be nice to have a buddy!    Last nights were good though and I feel calmer about them now. 

Vicky, sorry you have felt down all weekend! I hope you are feeling better now. I feel rather bloated at the moment too, feel like I look pregnant already!    for the 2ww    Keep smiling  

To everyone else, I'm afraid I have to dash as I have to pop in town before my scan. Will post after to let you all know how it went.

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello,

Just back from clinic, Much better news today. Got 8 follies on each side all quite even in size. The biggest is just under 20mm. but the rest are all around 16-18. A few smaller ones. Got to jab till wednesday then back for scan but all being well we are EC on Friday. AAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  I'm scared now!      

Nicki how did you get on?  Hope it is good news for you. 

Hi to Caz, Lorna, Giz, Scooby, Sarah, Emerald, Kitty, Zarah, Peroni, Vee, Hope I haven't missed anyone but the hormones are making me doolally! Keep forgeting things.   

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hello

Much better news for me at todays scan

I have 1 follie approx 35 mm which is still hanging on in there and seems to be refusing to rupture, I now have 13 in the 10-19mm range, 6 on one side and 7 on the other, I also have 19 small ones.....these are the worry......

I am taking 3 vials tonight and tomorrow and scan again on Wed, as long as the small ones stay small between now and wed scan we are having EC on Friday!!!!!!!!     

If the small ones grow may have to cancel cycle. Im feeling + because we have been stimming over 2 weeks already and they r still small so just hope they stay that way.

Sorry no personals as im going to bed soon as totally exhauted all the time at the minute.

Love Nicki x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

We will be EC together!!!! Fingers crossed they dont grow, lots of       Good luck hun,

Jen x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow lots going on here at the mo. So exciting all these EC and ET and people starting their journeys. Fingers crossed for all of you. This board is so lucky we are bound to have some more BFP soon! x

I love being on mat leave. Yesterday I had a 2 hour pregnancy pampering package at a salon. It was utter bliss. I wish I could have it done everyday or at least when I go into labour. speaking of which... bump buds how scared are you? As it gets closer I am really starting to panic. Not packed hospital bag and nursery isn't even started! I can't wait to meet bub but so scared of the labour thing. How are you coping?

Hello to everyone else (there are so many of us now I can't remember who is who, sorry x)

Love
Lorna and baby hippo


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning

Jen its getting v exciting now isnt it, im really looking forward to egg collection, crazy I know but I just feel like ive been stimming so long and trips to hosp every other day, cant wait till I just get my embies on board. I know wont be saying that once I get in the 2ww lol x

Lorna sounds like you had a fab day yesterday, youenjoy it honey cant give u any advice on the labour thing but try not to worry   

See u all later


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Helllooo...remember me? I'm back.

We had a great holiday and the weather was fantastic.

I've read up on you all but there's so much to remember at the minute. I'm not even going to attempt personals as I'm so tired because we didn't get home until the early hours.

Good luck to those having scans on weds ( Jen and Nicki? )  

Welcome to the 2ww vjk   

I promise I'll be back soon. I've now got to tackle a mountain of washing  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Sarah, 

Great to have you back! Glad you had a good holiday,did you get a good tan? 

Nicky, I am excited but scared at the same time. Will be glad to stop injecting though! 

back soon,

jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck for enough ripe follies at scans tomorrow for EC's on Friday.

VJK- you suffering from 2ww madness yet (usually kicks in about day 8 ) ?

mrsmc-welcome back! Get your rest luv, you'll need it if you're gonna be in with a chance of keeping up with this busy lot.

Zarah-how you doing with your doubts? (I had them once I knew I was at the top of the list and that the clinic was just waiting for me to call on the first day of my period, so I did Ovulation kits for two months to be absolutely sure that it wasn't going happen au natural, despite obviously having been trying anyway for over two years and my biological clock ticking very rapidly!)

Caz-how you liking maternity leave?

Lorna-my hospital bag is packed/piled up in the corner of the bedroom. If you do yours you might find that the labour panic eases a little. Let us know. Don't worry about the nursery cos you probably won't use it straight a way anyway, although if you're thinking of painting I think the advice is to get that done cos of the fumes.

Right that's all I can manage for now. More anon. Love to the rest of ya. Gizmog xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning

Well I have another scan this afternoon to check im ok for egg collection, have 33 follies so as long as the 19 small ones havent caught up since Monday its all sysyems go for Friday. I reall hope everything is ok today     

Its felt like a very long slow journey so far so cant wait to get something happening. Am also feeling uncomfortable, couldnt sleep on my left side last night due to pain, my boobs been really sore for last couple days and ive had some very mild stomach cramps, is the normal at the back end of stimming. Nurse said on Monday prob cos my ovaries so big its squashing the womb. Also sorry for TMI but constipation problems too, is it ok to take anything or should I ride it out?

Good luck today Jen and hello to everybody xxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Good luck for scan's today jen and nicki   

Sarah: Glad to hear you had a great holiday. Welcome home hunny.

vjk: How are you hun? Are you feeling any happier? The 2ww is so hard but just hang on in there, it'll be test day before you know it  

I'm feeling like someone has taken over my brain!!!! The questions that are popping up are quite bizarre at times. The main one I have is "How the hell can a real baby be growing inside ME?" It's totally boxing my head  I think I just got to a point in believing that it would never happen and now it has it's just sooooo strange (but fantastic as well) My 20 week scan is on the 19th August, it's the day after my first wedding anniversary, so it's hopefully gonna be good news  I've convinced DH that we NEED to find out what flavour Splodge is    I feel like I've already waited long enough for a baby so I really want to know asap. 
Anyway, enough from me for now. I need to eat.......AGAIN!! 
Hello to everyone else. 
Sending love to all
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just back from scan. All OK but not collecting Friday, it's going to be Monday. They want them to grow a little bit more. Bit miffed cos I was geared up for friday as they said friday on Monday, but its still not oo far off. Found out that it will be in women and childrens hospital as I am having GA. And I will be 9am so no stewing all day, will be home by 12 roughly! 

Nicki, How did you get on? Hoping all is OK for friday for you.

Emerald, It will be so nice to have your scan near your wedding aniversary. What an aniversary present!  I think I will find out the flavour!     (if I get that far!) But everyone is different, have you convinced DH yet?

Sarah, Hope you are catching up on all that holiday washing! I wonder why we wear so many more clothes on holiday, I have to wash loads when I get back.

To everyone else, Hi and hope you are all OK.

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

only a quicky because I need to get something to eat, egg collection is 10.15 friday


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello all Im so tired and busy this week so sorry not popping in for long but hope you are all good and NN good luck for Fri.

I have DR 17th July, so its all go for my 1st attempt soon.

Will pop in soon when I ahve the time, but take care all.

P x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, sorry Ive not been on for a while, Ive had a hellish few weeks at work 
Weve also STILL got the builders in, had a few big problems we now have no kitchen whatsoever as its all knocked down.......our kitchen is camped out in the front room  theres dust everywhere.  Hopefully things can get moving now as the kitchen fitters have had to be put back til mid July.

Nickinnoodle, things are finally moving for you, good luck for Friday
jen sorry you have to wait til Monday, good luck
Emereld eyes nice to hear from you, I have my first scan this Fri, at 11 1/2 weeks, Im nervous and excited.
Hi to Giz, sarah, Lorna (mmm thats a nice name)  Im having trouble thinking of names.

Well apart from not sleeping, I feel fine,  my very low level nausea seems to have stopped now.  I do feel tired on a night 8 ish but I think thats cos Im not sleeping.

Im going to brave a quick shower, cant have a bath as apparantly its not safe as there is only a bit of wood holding the house up! and the bath is balanced just about on top of that beam!!
oh the joys of building work.

Take care everyonexxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry yesterday was such a brief one but I was starving by the time I got back from clinic, took me 95 minuted to get from hospital to Brid!!!!

Well as I said all ready for EC tomorrow took my trigger shot last night and started on the progesterone pessaries too.

I have 1 follicle too big just wont go 35mm still, 10 good sized folicles and still loads of little ones, but they have stayed small    . Got to go in for 10.15 tomorrow and then they call me Monday to tell me how my little embies are and go in for EC.
Am so pleased its finally happening has felt like a very long journey. I actually got quite emotional last night after doing my trigger shot and sealing up my sharps bin, that stage is over 58 injections later x     I know 

feel a little nervous about tomorrow but just cant wait to feel little less bloated. 

VJK - hope the 2ww isnt driving u too crazy x 

Jen - such a shame you are not collecting Friday with me, its frustrating isnt it when u think you are nearly there then have to wait longer, well take it easy this weekend and try not to worry about Monday

Big hello to everybody x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just popping in to wish Nicki all the best for tomorrow.         

Sorry I'm not posting much but Dh is off this week so I suppose I'd better spend some time with him  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you so much Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them

thanks
Natasha


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck Nicky for tomorrow, it will all be fine, I fell asleep through mine 
sorry you have to wait Jen80 for your EC...take it easy  

1 week tomorrow since my ET, bloating now gone...bliss 
Few little things going on, woke up last night feeling nauseous ( maybe what I cooked
for dinner?) (.)(.) bit tender had some feeling below for a few days but nothing now.
No signs of any spotting, can anyone tell me when they started spotting, if at all? 

My test date is on Monday 14th thats 20 days since EC, seems a long time? when some
test after 14 days?

Im just carrying on as normal and working day and relaxing night. 

take care
Vicky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148001.0

N x


----------

